# New-Update on Jack (RIP sweet Jack)



## cheryl (Sep 11, 2009)

I thought i would start a new post for this,

I'll back track to the start quickly,so things will make sense

Ok i had been noticing Jack was hopping kinda sluggish and i could hear him dragging his nails on the ground....I had taken him to see Jonathon to see what was wrong...well as Jonathon was feeling down his spine he got to the lower part near the tail and Jack flinched....not good!....he also checked his reflexes in his back leg's.and instead of Jack's leg making a quick movement it kinda went funny instead

Jonathon said that it seem's he may have a spinal problem but he didn't want to do an xray cause Jack was being a bugga and he didn't want to stress Jack out even more...so he just gave me some metacam for Jack to take for a week.

Well i had dropped Jack to the vet this morning before i went to work....i just hate leaving my bunnies at the vet...i worry bout them.

Well we are home now...i had picked him up at 3:20 this afternoon....Jack didn't have to be sedated for the xray,Jonathon said he was a very good boy and kept still long enough.

But the news is not good at all.....Ohh my poorboy :tears2:

It's the disk's in his back...i'll get the report Jonathon had written out in a minute and i'll post what he wrote.


----------



## Gordon (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm glad Jack didn't have to be sedated for the x-ray. I'm curious to hear what's going on with the disc in his back.


----------



## cheryl (Sep 11, 2009)

I was so glad as well Gordon that he didn't have to be sedated....i seriously thought he would have to be sedated cause he's such a monster when he's being held lol

Anyway Jonathon was showing me the xray,and he was pointing to the good disks and the bad...i picked out the bad one cause it was the most different one..it was all white and it didn't have a tiny gap inbetween the disk where as the others did...i cannot remember now but i think he also said that another disk has like a little lump or something under it.



This is what he wrote out for me....it may be easier to understand

Jack M......has a spinal degeration causing cord compression between lumbers 2&3 and less severe between 3&4 and 4&5.

There is nothing that can be done...and it's only going to get worse.

Jack is on metacam two times a day now


----------



## Gordon (Sep 11, 2009)

*cheryl wrote: *


> This is what he wrote out for me....it may be easier to understand
> 
> Jack M......has a spinal degeration causing cord compression between lumbers 2&3 and less severe between 3&4 and 4&5.
> 
> ...


What caused this condition?


----------



## cheryl (Sep 11, 2009)

I thought i would just post this....just because i had nothing better to dolol









If your wondering why there is crumpled paper up top it's just to hide my stupid last name lol

I'll post the letter that Jonathon wrote out as well


----------



## Gordon (Sep 11, 2009)

Looking at the price on there...

This is exactly why I have a savings account for Peter and Bugs.


----------



## cheryl (Sep 11, 2009)

*Gordon wrote: *


> *cheryl wrote: *
> 
> 
> > This is what he wrote out for me....it may be easier to understand
> ...


I don't know..Jonathon said it's just one of those thing's that happen's....I don't like those kind's of answer's.....so i'm hoping someone just may read this and might know something


----------



## cheryl (Sep 11, 2009)

*Gordon wrote: *


> Looking at the price on there...
> 
> This is exactly why I have a savings account for Peter and Bugs.


Exactly me too!...I just have to say though that the metacam wasn't put on the billand that was a 10ml bottle which cost me $40 :shock:....but that will come in handy anyway..and also the consultation fee is usually $56...but cause he was seen before for the same problem it was much cheaper


----------



## Gordon (Sep 11, 2009)

Is Metacam like an anti-inflammatory drug? Is Jack going to fuss with you about taking it?


----------



## cheryl (Sep 11, 2009)

*Gordon wrote: *


> Is Metacam like an anti-inflammatory drug? Is Jack going to fuss with you about taking it?


Yeah it is...that's why he has to have it two time's a day now...before he only had it once a day for seven day's.....As long as i don't pick Jack up to give him his med's he is fine...he took his metacam perfectly before...i just go up to him and he just lick's the syringe....thank goodness lol


----------



## Gordon (Sep 11, 2009)

*cheryl wrote: *


> *Gordon wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Is Metacam like an anti-inflammatory drug? Is Jack going to fuss with you about taking it?
> ...



Jack sounds like a little control freak, like my Peter Rabbit. Bugs I can pickup, but Peter must have all four feet on the floor!

Tell little Jack to be good! :brownbunny


----------



## cheryl (Sep 11, 2009)

*Gordon wrote: *


> *cheryl wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *Gordon wrote: *
> ...


Yes for sure that is exactly what he is lol... with Jack i have to do things on his term's lol....no wonder people think i'm weird ....i'm ruled by bunnies lol


----------



## Fancy77 (Sep 11, 2009)

WOW what an ordeal u have... How old is Jack btw???


----------



## MagnoliaDee (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm so sorry for you and for Jack... what a painful thing to have. I hope the Metacam is able to give him some relief. (((HUGS))) to both of you!


----------



## SweetSassy (Sep 11, 2009)

So sorry to hear about Jack. Poor baby. I hope the medicine works and he gets some relief. 



ray: You both are in my prayers. :hug:


----------



## cheryl (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks guys,

Jack is five years old,he's still a young boy...he still loves going outside and hops around.. sometimes he'll get this burst of energy and run for a bit,not as long as he used to...he's just slowing down a bit more...he still hangs around me when i'm in the kitchen,he wait's for something special ...and he won't leave until i give him something.

I'm still very curious as to why this is happening....I hate not having answers


----------



## pla725 (Sep 11, 2009)

Sorry to hear about this. I read somewhere rabbits around this age will sometimes start having spinal issues. It most occurs in females. I guess it is just the nature of the beast so to speak. 

Try putting his metacam in a piece of bananna.


----------



## cheryl (Sep 11, 2009)

*pla725 wrote: *


> Sorry to hear about this. I read somewhere rabbits around this age will sometimes start having spinal issues. It most occurs in females. I guess it is just the nature of the beast so to speak.
> 
> Try putting his metacam in a piece of bananna.



Thanks Paula,

I guess it is just the nature of the beast!....but you know when thing's happen like this and you just want answer's?....it drives me crazy not having any answer's....but i know that sometimes we just cannot have the answer's,i just have to try andaccept it

Jonathon said it's just like us human's when we get a bad back (which i can relate too)or something happen's to the disc's in our back....sometimes thing's just happen.....but still....


----------



## cheryl (Sep 12, 2009)

Ok i have been trying to find more info on this problem that Jack has....i know i'm not going to but i'm just trying to find some answers as to why this is happening.

I found an article but it was on rats,and it seems to affect male rats more...it mentioned the vitamin B12,i'm wondering if that would be ok for Jack?...i don't know though

Some of the articles that i looked at..i didn't even understand

I wish i had more answers,with his xrays is just shows his discs are starting to deteriorate for no apparant reason :?.

Why is this happening?!


----------



## SweetSassy (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry. I know your frustrated. :hug: Maybe you can talk to your vet more or get a second opinion. It could be genetics (?), passed from his mom or dad. 

ray:


----------



## cheryl (Sep 12, 2009)

*SweetSassy wrote: *


> I'm so sorry. I know your frustrated. :hug: Maybe you can talk to your vet more or get a second opinion. It could be genetics (?), passed from his mom or dad.
> 
> ray:



Yeah Jonathon did say that it could be a genetic thing also....I know that sometime's thing's just happen without any explaination....but it's hard for a person like me cause i'm a terrible worrier...i cannot help it...and i just hate not being able to do anything to help in these situations....Jack's situation is just going to get worse and i'm worrying bout that...i'm worried about what's gonna happen later down the track

At the moment he gets this burst of energy and he runs around....not for long like he used to but he still does...it makes me so happy when i see him do that,and sometimes he just 'rest's'...but i know it's all going to stop eventually


----------



## Gordon (Sep 12, 2009)

Cheryl, of course you know you are the best person in Jack's life, so don't worry too much. He's got a great human guardian and companion!


----------



## cheryl (Sep 12, 2009)

*Gordon wrote: *


> Cheryl, of course you know you are the best person in Jack's life, so don't worry too much. He's got a great human guardian and companion!



Thank's Gordon,i appreciate that very much 

I'm just worrying bout things....that's all....i know i shouldn't worry so much

I keep trying to do some research,but i have no idea what the links are talking about

I just wish i knew a bit more....Jonathon didn't really explain much....but i didn't ask enough questions either...i was just upset cause i wasn't expecting that kind of news...when he was showing me the xrays iasked so Jack doesn't have arthritis?...Jonathon said that some would class what Jack has as arthritis...but he also used another name for it but cannot remember.

I keep thinking about a second opinion,i don't know if i should take him to see Dr Lee or not

If Jack can run around the back yard for a bit,he cannot be that bad just yet...right?

He still does everything as he used to....he still follows me to the kitcken just waiting for something to eat....after lying down he still gets up and has a big stretch...he still goes up and down the back stairs.....it's ok i'm just looking on the bright side of what Jack can still do

I need to get a new camera so i can take a video of him,if my camera didn't break down on me i would have had a video by now and new pictures.


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 12, 2009)

Oh, I'm so sorry. It sounds quite serious. I know some bunnies seem to get a spinal arthritis, where the discs deteriorate and the vertebrae fuse a bit. It can be very painful, so the metacam is a good idea. I wonder if something like hylauronic acid (sp?), glucosamine, or chondroitin would help? Vitamin B can help with nerve damage, but I'm pretty sure it has to be injected.

[[hugs]]


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Sep 12, 2009)

Hi Cheryl, there are a few good articles out there about his condition.
This one for instance: http://www.hrschicago.org/rabbit3fr.html
The top part, on spondylosis, seems to fit. It gives an explanation, and some things you can do to make a rabbit that has it, more comfortable.

Here's a story of a bunny with spinal disease, annd helpful info and links: http://www.catsandrabbitsandmore.com/bijou_the_bunny


----------



## cheryl (Sep 12, 2009)

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> I wonder if something like hylauronic acid (sp?), glucosamine, or chondroitin would help? Vitamin B can help with nerve damage, but I'm pretty sure it has to be injected.


Claire what is hylauronic acid and chondroitin?....i know what glucosamine is though


----------



## cheryl (Sep 12, 2009)

Oh my goodness...Hilde i read the first link and that sounds so much like Jack...in this part..

HRS Article: *[size=+1]OLD RABBIT PARALYSIS PART I: Spondylosis of the Lumbar Spine and Trauma [/size]*

*Q.* We have been told that our bunny has "old bunny paralysis" and nothing can be done. Is this true? What is this and why does it happen? 

There are many diseases that can affect the neurological state of a rabbit. It is often necessary to perform one or more diagnostic tests to determine the cause. There are also occasions when the diagnosis in only suggested based on ruling out other causes of disease. Let us look at a list of some of the more common diseases that can result in paralysis or weakness of the pet rabbit. In Part 1 we will look at spondylosis of the lumbar spine and trauma. 

*Spondylosis of the lumbar spine *
This is a fairly common disease of rabbits over 4 years of age, particularly females of medium to large breeds. 
*Cause: *The vertebrae in the lumbar or back area gradually develop little bony protrusions that can eventually bridge to the adjacent vertebrae resulting in the fusion of the two. No one knows the exact reason this happens, but it is likely an aging process. It can be aggravated if a rabbit is carrying excess body weight (obese). This is not life threatening and can progress for years.

*Signs:* The fusing of the vertebrae decreases the flexibility of the spine and prevents the rabbit from being able to jump and run as easily. Before these bony "spurs" fuse completely, they can rub on each other and cause some pain. The pain may come and go dependent on things such as the weather and how much exercise the rabbit got the day before. Rabbits affected with this disease "shuffle" rather than hop and on some days can become very reluctant to move at all. As the disease progresses, it may be difficult for the rabbit to get in and out of the litter box and he may soil himself. 

I just don't understand the part where it says about the little bony protusions that can eventually bridge to the adjacent vertebrae resulting in the fusion of the two.

When Jonathon was showing me the xrays he was explaining about the discs....one disc had no littlegap in the middle like the others did but another disc was starting to go like the bad one...is that what it means when the article says about resulting in fusion of the two?....i don't know and i now feel like i should have asked a lot more questions

Jack's spinal cord is fine there is also no trauma or anything in the xray just his discs are wearing out



Thanks heaps as that is the first link that actually has made sense to me

Jack can still clean himself just fine still...so that mean's he can't be that bad yet..is that right?....also he's not over weight or anything...he just weigh's 2kg...but for the five years that i have had him he has never really put on any weight...he has always been a kinda slim boy....no matter how much he eats


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 12, 2009)

Hyaluronic acid and chondroitin (and glucosamine) are compounds that make up the connective tissue, like the discs of fluid and stuff that cushion the joints. They can be taken as supplements by people who have arthritis, but they're usually derived from animal products, so I don't know how you'd get a bunny to take them (as strict vegetarians). It might be worthwhile to ask the vet about them, though.

The thing about the bony protrusions: it's like these little spurs grow off of each vertebrae and grow toward the next bone in the spine. Eventually the spurs will be long enough to bridge the gaps between the bones.

We've had bunnies that had spondolysis on here before, but the search is wonky right now.


----------



## cheryl (Sep 12, 2009)

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> The thing about the bony protrusions: it's like these little spurs grow off of each vertebrae and grow toward the next bone in the spine. Eventually the spurs will be long enough to bridge the gaps between the bones.



Thank's Claire,i'll ask Jonathon when i take Jack back in a week's time

So is this what's happening to Jack's vertebrae or whateversince the gaps are closing up?

I'm sorry to ask question's like this, but any advice is appreciated so very much


----------



## SweetSassy (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm curious. They do back surgery on alot of animals, are rabbits ruled out? And why?


----------



## cheryl (Sep 12, 2009)

*SweetSassy wrote: *


> I'm curious. They do back surgery on alot of animals, are rabbits ruled out? And why?



Hey April,

I myself have no idea bout that,but seeing Jack's xrays,and what has been going on with his spine,i just really don't think anything like thatcan help him now


----------



## SweetSassy (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm sorry :hug:



I was just thinking if they fuse the disc's. But the way a rabbits back is shaped, it prob wouldn't work. IDK.


----------



## cheryl (Sep 12, 2009)

*SweetSassy wrote: *


> I'm sorry :hug:
> 
> 
> 
> I was just thinking if they fuse the disc's. But the way a rabbits back is shaped, it prob wouldn't work. IDK.


Thank's April...i do appreciate the thought very much



You know i have never heard of this problem that Jack has,and i never thought in a million years that the result's would be as devestating as they are....I thought he was just getting arthritis.


----------



## cheryl (Sep 13, 2009)

You know...I was reading that story about Bijou and i struggled to get through it....I know sometime eventually down the track...that's going to happen to Jack


----------



## cheryl (Sep 13, 2009)

Ok since i actually have a name for what Jack has,it has now made it easier for me to look it up....i'm sure Jonathon might have mentioned it but i might not have been listening properly as when i get over worried i miss things that i'm being told.

I mentioned in one of my earlier posts about Jack developing a lump under one of his vertebrae...well i just found an article that had mentioned this can happen with a bunny that has spondylosis...it's a non cancerous tumour....now i don't know if that's going to affect him in any way.....i guess i have to start writing down all my question's for Jonathon as i know i alway's forget to ask the questions that i want to ask...i know it must sound weird...i'm also wondering if this is why he has lost weight.

I will do everything i can for my boy...I really really hate this though


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 13, 2009)

It's not going to be easy, to say the least. We're here for you, though, and there are things you can do to help him. There are stronger pain meds, and other things you can do.

http://www.hrschicago.org/rabbit3fr.html
This bunny lived to age 8 with spondylosis
http://www.catsandrabbitsandmore.com/bijou_the_bunny

In this link, I have also heard about Adequan and Cosequin for bunnies with arthritis issues, and how they help. They're like the glucosamine/chondroitin/hyaloruonic I mentioned before:
http://books.google.com/books?id=3G...&hl=en#v=onepage&q=rabbit spondylosis&f=false

I also have heard good things about this book:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/159580031X/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

And the member TreasuredFriend may have a bunny with this condition. Her bunny Karla has limited mobility and arthritis. I'm pretty sure she has some type of wheelchair device for her, plus lots of experience keeping a bunny with limited mobility comfortable. Karla gets acupuncture as well.

I know Jack is in a good place--he has lots of bunny friends and a mom with his best interests at heart. He'll let you know when things become too much for him to handle.

[hugs]]


----------



## cheryl (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks heaps Claire for the info...i really do appreciate it so much...I was thinking that eventually Jack will need something stronger than metacam.

Jonathon never really said much about it...all he really said is that Jack's getting old and it's just one of those thing's that happen.

I keep thinking back to Pippi and how much stress i went through with him,i know Pippi had EC,so it's completely differen't...but what a bad time i went through.....now i gotta do it all over again with Jack....how will i know when Jack need's stronger pain relief? i'm worried i won't know...i keep watching him all the time,if i cannot see him,i go looking for him to make sure he's ok

I need to hurry and get a new camera so i can take a video toshow you how he hops,it's like a very lazy hop


----------



## cheryl (Sep 13, 2009)

Do you know what i'm really scared of now...is that one day any time,that i'm going to wake up in the morning or come home from work and Jack won't be hopping anymore 



What's happening with my bunnies?!...I also have Cassidy who is blind


----------



## SweetSassy (Sep 13, 2009)

:cry4: Just reading your posts, It's emotional. I feel so bad that this is happening to Jack, and you. I wish we had a magic wand to make our sick bunnies better. I get anxiety when my rabbits don't feel good. But this... I can't imagine. 



I know you will do everything you can for him. Your a great mom to your bunnies. You and Jack are in my prayers ray: I will follow your thread to see how Jack is getting along. You can PM me anytime if you need to talk or vent. 

 :hug1 Hugs to you and Jack.


----------



## cheryl (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks April ,

Yeah i also get over anxious when one of my bunnies aren't well....I just worry...i'm already a worrier and something like this makes it even worse..and this is more or less the only place i can come to..to express my feelings cause no body really understands what i go through..it's just hard sometimes...and i can be a very emontional person as well which doesn't help...I can only take it one day at a time

I had the vet nurse call me at work today asking how Jack was getting along....the people at this vet are really very nice.

Thanks again for the thought April


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Sep 14, 2009)

My prayers are with you, Cheryl.


----------



## cheryl (Sep 14, 2009)

Hey Crystal!....how have you been?...I have been thinking about you and Snuffycause i don't see much of youaround here



Jack goes back to the vet on the 22nd which is a Tuesdayat 4:40pm....gosh i have so many question's for Jonathon


----------



## cheryl (Sep 15, 2009)

Ok i didn't mention anything this morning cause i didn't want you all to think i was being an over reactive idiot!....but Jack wasn't doing to well this morning...I have just come home from work to check up on him.....he seems to be deteriorating at a fast pace....i didn't think this would happen as fast as it is....he kept leaning to his right side like his legs are about to give way.....he's losing so much weight fast......i have already called the vet and they are gonna have to try to squeeze him in today

I broke down and cried at work,i just couldn't hold it in anymore....the superviser is an animal lover so she understands...thank goodness...she said i should go home.

This is literally breaking my heart...and i know that i'm going to have to make a painful choice sometime soon


----------



## cheryl (Sep 15, 2009)

Anyway i'm off to the vet now...maybe he needs stronger pain meds

Please think of Jack


----------



## SweetSassy (Sep 15, 2009)

ray: I'm so sorry he's not doing well. I'll be praying for him.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Sep 15, 2009)

Hi Cheryl,

I'm sorry to hear that Jack isn't doing well and he is deteriorating fast. I know what's it's like.

My girl Monsters had problems and it looked like in her last week's she was getting better but in the end she got worse and I had to let her go.

ray: I'll be thinking of you and Jack

{{CHERYL}}


----------



## MPHF (Sep 15, 2009)

How is Jack doing?
Hope you and him are ok. 
Sending hugs and prays your way.ray:


----------



## cheryl (Sep 15, 2009)

Thanks guys,

I cannot tell you all just how worried i was this morning,i worried so much that i was making myself feel sick in the stomache....

Anyway we got to the vet and seen Jonathon.....he took Jack out of his basket so he could see how his hopping was....he was dragging his feet a little more this morning and he seemed a bit unsteady even when he was sitting.

Well Jonathon said in his own words...'i'm not going to put this bunny to sleep just yet'....he said as long as he still cleans himself can get here to there...is not sitting in his wee and poo then he will be ok for a while...he told me not to worry so much about the way he's hopping at the moment...while he's talking to me i'm standing therewith tears running down my face like an idiot...i cry a lot when i'm stressed out...i know i'm silly...he also explained about him losing the weight,he said it will get much worse yet...it's cause of his condition.....he also did not prescribe any stronger medication....and also i had explained that i'm scared of not knowing when it's time to let him go....Jonathon said he will help me make that choice when the time is right.

Jonathon also said that Jack will have his good day's and then he will have his bad day's.

This is a learning experience for me....and i will keep updating on Jack cause i know it may help someone else one day



Anyway when i wrote my other post i was just so very worried at the time....and it's just hard to watch...ya know....so thankyou again you guys...i appreciate everything


----------



## Gordon (Sep 15, 2009)

Oh honey. This is exactly why I'm not waiting to buy a nice new camera so I can have lots of pictures of my two guys. I want to go home right now and hug my bunnies. 

I laid down on the floor with them before I went to work tonight, and put my head to theirs. We do that sort of thing, lol. It's one of my ways of telling them I love them, and also hoping they'll share some bunny wisdom with me. 

Please take care, and keep posting how Jack is doing from day to day.


----------



## cheryl (Sep 15, 2009)

Ok i have just finished cooking tea now....i can finally sit down and relax a bit more now.

Gordon...i was really scared this morning....and now i feel more like an idiot by crying at work...but i just couldn't help it....everyone told me not to worry bout it and just go home to be with Jack.

Your right about the camera....i went and brought just a cheaper one today....it's nothing like my old one which i liked....i have no time to wait to buy a really good one....that can come later now as the one i just bought today will do the job just fine,at least now i can start taking pictures again....so i will be able to update my blog with new pictures and now i can post pictures of Jack,i can even take a video of the way he hops now,so i can show you all....so i will get them this weekend.

Umm i am so stupid that i really thought i was going to have to make that hard choice today...it is a hard thing to make....have been there before

I love my bunnies so darn much!


Jack say's thankyou to you guys for thinking about him....he appreciates it also


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 15, 2009)

Big hugs. It's not going to be an easy road, but there will be good days along with the bad. You will know when the time is right. Many bunnies with this condition live for a while with it, some don't. Best wishes to you guys~~


----------



## MagnoliaDee (Sep 15, 2009)

Cheryl... I just want to say that I'm very sorry you and Jack are going thru this. I can fully appreciate how you are feeling (trust me, I'm the same way) and it's sometimes just hard to even get thru the day due to the worry... so please do not feel silly or whatever. Just breath... and try to spend as much time with Jack as you can while you have him. He knows you love him... and are doing your best for him.

(((HUGS)))
Sandra


----------



## cheryl (Sep 15, 2009)

Thankyou to the both of you,

Oh the worry is just terrible,i close my eyes to go to sleep at nightand all i can think about for hours and hours is Jack..the more i worry the more my poor heart races so fast.

It's six in the morning here and i got up and checked on Jack...he's not really hopping at the moment,he was trying to kinda hop but his legs keep dragging...i can see he's using all the strength he has...this is happening so fast and just didn't expect this just yet..but he can still sit up and clean himself just fine....he was cleaning his ears when i got up just before.

But the strange thing is now he's starting to nip some of the other bunnies....they were just sitting there and Jack just nipped them for nothing....I don't know if he's mad about what's going on with him...I don't even know if he would know what's going on.

I'm really scared though of not knowing when the time is right cause i think with my heart and not my mind....i know...i just gotta stop that.


And also i hate going to work and leaving him


----------



## MagnoliaDee (Sep 15, 2009)

Cheryl... the best thing you can do is make sure you're taking care of yourself. When Jacub was getting worse I was worrying myself right into a terrible state. The best thing I did was to take some time to get away from it all... and to get some much needed sleep, and make sure I was eating enough. You need to recharge your system, so that the anxiety won't be so bad. So get out for a walk with a friend, or a movie... something to get your mind off it... and do this every day. Jack is doing o'kay. He may not be feeling fantastic... but he's still feeling good enough to eat and to move and to clean. I figure it's got to be a good sign that his doc doesn't want to give him a stronger pain med... right? Must mean that the pain isn't too bad at this point. I know very well that it's easier said than done... but try your best not to worry. Jack's not worried about what will happen tonight, or tomorrow... or what happened yesterday. He's simply enjoying the now. Cuddle with him... give him his fav veggies. When he's no longer enjoying the now... then you'll know that it may be time. 

I'm thinking of you!!!
(((HUGS))) again.
Sandra


----------



## cheryl (Sep 16, 2009)

Sandra everything you wrote is just so true...i just wish i wasn't a worrier...i try and stop it but it's hard....i really just don't know....i have been getting up like 4:30 in the morning just to check on Jack....i wake up and the first thing i do is worry...it's terrible and it drives me crazy how i worry all the time....i did the same thing when my Pippi was sick from having health issues due to EC.

You know i go to work and all i do is worry about Jack,i worry about what is going on while i'm not there....i really wish i could be more calm...i just don't know how to stop...but really everything you wrote makes so much sense...i just don't know how to stop this crazy worrying...that's why yesterday i had to come home from work cause the worrying was eating me up and that's why i just cried at work cause it was getting to me....my mum is always saying that one day i'm gonna give myself a heart attackcause i worry bout everything..

Anyway i'm starting to see what Jonathon means when he said that Jack will have his good days and bad days....yesterday he was doing terrible..he was dragging his poor little legs a bit....this morning he was kinda doing the same but not as bad....but now which is 8:30pm he is hopping a tiny bit better,his legs still drag though...and i'm also noticing that he is really trying to correct his hopping...what an amazing little bunny he is you know.....but also i'm noticing his right side seems to be a bit more worse than the left.

I know he is just going to get worse...and i know i shouldn't worry bout whats gonna happen later i should just worry bout the now.....he will never hop like a normal bunny anymore....i think that is what hits me hard...is watching the way he hops...boy, doesit really hit me hard!

I just don't do well in stressful situations...never have..

Thanks Sandra


----------



## MagnoliaDee (Sep 16, 2009)

Cheryl... I really think we are just two peas in a pod... that's why we can totally relate so wellto each other aboutthe worry. Can you get some "flower essence"? I think it's called Bach Flower Essence... hmmm... I'll have to look tonight. But I got that to add to my bunnies water during bonding years ago... it just helps to calm them. Well anyways, I tried it one time (a few drops under the tongue)... and holy cow... it really worked!! If you can find it you may get some relief. Either that or a good stiff drink or two 

Trust me tho I ""really"" do understand. 

One day at a time... one moment at a time if necessary... many :hug:

Sandra


----------



## cheryl (Sep 16, 2009)

Hey Sandra,your awesome...thanks for not thinking i'm some kind of crazy over worryingperson lol....sometimes i do wonder how i must be coming across to everyone...but i'm just 'me'..you know?!.

Is this flower essence for bunnies or people....can you tell me where abouts i could find this stuff?i know i live in Australia but at least i will have some idea where to look...i'm curious about it....and anything is worth a tryto stop this darn worrying.


----------



## cheryl (Sep 16, 2009)

Jack did a funny thing tonight...i was giving him his medication and as i went to press the end of the syringe...he chinned it lol.

I wonder what medicam must taste like cause every bunny that has had to have it has never ever knocked it back...or i just have good lil bunnies


----------



## Gordon (Sep 16, 2009)

How's the rest of your group handling Jack? You mentioned he was starting to nip at them... Just wondering how they're dealing with Jack's situation. Who is his best friend in your group?


----------



## cheryl (Sep 16, 2009)

Hey Gordon,

Usually Jack gets along with every bunny except for Riley....he hates Riley!....i don't know what was up with him last night...Marley was just sitting there and Jack just went and nipped her for nothing....i was very surprised by that and i just didn't know why he did such a thing...Marley just hopped away...quickly...then he did it to Zak...luckily Zak didn't do anything back...he hopped away as well....it was just really strange...i started to think that i was going to have trouble...but things seem ok tonight...just normal....he loves snuggling up to Charlie and Chocolate Bunnyand that is where he was when i said goodnight to the bunnies...when i came home from work this eveninghe was with Marley...so i just don't know what was up with him....i thought he was just taking his anger out on them...i don't know....weird!


----------



## Gordon (Sep 16, 2009)

You have a much more complex social hierarchy there than I do, Cheryl, lol.  My having only two bunnies who are brothers is a liitle easier for me to analyze,   I'll bet that Jack is a little frustrated with his situation and wants more attention. I know you give him lots, but he probably wants reciprocal treatment from everybunny!


----------



## MagnoliaDee (Sep 16, 2009)

Cheryl... we're here for you! We all know you want the best for your kids, so you won't get an judgement here. But truely, I'm the same way... worry, worry, worry, and then turn around and worry about what other people are thinking... I tell ya, it's enough to drive you nutz! 

http://www.bachflower.com/
I remembered it's called rescue remedy... and you can get it at nutrition stores... where you'd normally get pills and powder etc for human consumption. But it's designed for both ppl and pets.

Hope you can find some!!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Sep 16, 2009)

Cheryl, Nobody thinks your crazy for worrying so much that just goes to show how much you care for him.

I know Jack will his good and bad my girl did too. My girl for a gew days couldn't hop but has the days progressed she could. I know you my blog post of my girl. You should also look at some of my other post about my girl and you might see Jack is going through same things my girl was.


ray: that Jack gets better soon.


----------



## bunniekrissy (Sep 16, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear about this. I just went through a very similar situation with my bunny Pepper, who I finally had put to sleep in March. Poor boy had what the vet describes as a "stairstep" in his spine for unknown reasons. He started out by hopping oddly which was when we had the x-rays done and got him on metacam. It was almost 2 years from that point until he passed on, and early on he did at times drag his feet behind him, but continued use of his hind legs until over a year later. It was so sad when I noticed he stopped binkying and standing up on his hind legs, but he still had a good life for quite a while. Just try to enjoy the time you spend with him each day ... all pets leave us sooner or later. I am a total worrier, too, especially about my pets!


----------



## cheryl (Sep 17, 2009)

Gordon,I don't know why Jack was doing that the other night...no idea at all...i think he just might be mad maybe

Sandra...thanks for that..i'm gonna go to the shopping centre on the weekend and i'm going to see if i can find it....or something else....i have never really thought about trying anything like that before...my worrying is just something that i have lived with..it drives me bonkers...a lot of the timesi worry bout the most littlist things.

Rebecca,I know you had a hard time with Monsters,it's just hard watching them go through something like this

BunnieKrissy,I'm so sorry bout your bunny...i do understand how very sad it is...and what a hard time it is also...it's Jack dragging his feet that makes mecry and he's trying so hard to try andhop



Update:Jack is having another bad day...he's dragging his legs....i don't like it!...it hurts my heart to see it...but there is nothing i can do to help but just show and tell him that i love him all the time...what if the metacam isn't strong enough..i know Jonathon said that the medicam will be enough...but we don't really know do we?....but i think if he was in pain he wouldn't be eating would he?...he's still eating fine and he can still sit up and clean himself,but even when he's sitting up i can see he is not steady....but i haven't seen him lay down for a few days...he just sits like a hen...oh my poor boy


----------



## Gordon (Sep 17, 2009)

cheryl wrote:


> ....but i haven't seen him lay down for a few days...he just sits like a hen...oh my poor boy


  You know, actually, my two very rarely go into a kicked back lounging position. They generally always sit (like a hen, I guess, lol).


----------



## cheryl (Sep 17, 2009)

Gordon,all my bunnies sprawl themselves out and just chill out...my bunnies are all very relaxed little guys and girlies lol

This is Jack...these picture's were taken just around three months ago....everything seemed so normal with Jack then


----------



## MagnoliaDee (Sep 17, 2009)

Awww look at his smooshie little face!!!! Gosh he's a handsome boy! I wish I could just reach thru the screen and kiss him all over. Does he like to be held? Maybe you can lay him flat on your tummy if he does, so he can enjoy a lay down... if he's not able to get that way on his own.


----------



## Gordon (Sep 17, 2009)

cheryl wrote:


> Gordon,all my bunnies sprawl themselves out and just chill out...my bunnies are all very relaxed little guys and girlies lol  This is Jack...this picture was taken just around three months ago....everything seemed so normal with Jack then


  What a cutie pie! In four years, I have seen Peter or Bugs sprawled out fewer times than I have fingers. They just don't do that. I actually was worried one afternoon, recently, when I saw Peter in the most relaxed way I'd ever seen him! His brother, Bugs, was sittng next to him, and I thought Peter was sick! I laid down on the floor and asked him if he was ok, and he promptly sat up, and looked at me as if to say, "yeah, of course I'm fine".  I've never done any formal poll, but I think Mini-Rex's are just generally more vigilant and less relaxed as a breed.


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 17, 2009)

Aw, Jack is so cute (like all of your bunnies)! I think that he would stop eating or grind his teeth if he were in pain. His spine itself is changing, which may make some positions more comfortable than others, and right now the hen position is better for him. He may also be concerned that as the weaker bunny in the pack, he could be singled out for an attack--sometimes bunnies will do this in large groups, or even bonded pairs. If one gets sick, it gets rejected because it's a potential threat to the safety of the whole group (in the wild) as it exposes them more to predators. That could also have been why he was lashing out the other day, and isn't comfortable enough to totally chill out. [[hugs]]


----------



## cheryl (Sep 18, 2009)

You know i was worried bout that..bout the other bunnies hurting him in some way...but they haven't...it was only Jack who was doing the nipping...he went to nip Sunshine last night,but she just hopped away...but then later on that nighthe's sitting with her again

Clairehow would i know when and if he needs stronger pain meds?...i don't want him to suffer or anything...at the moment i'm suffering for him.

Gordon,maybe it is a rex thing....i don't know though as most of my buns are loppys and are just very chilled out lil bunnies

Sandra Jack doesn't like to be held....i can pick him up ok for a bit...i just don't like to stress him out so i always lay on the floor with him...i go to rub his back gently and it just feels all bony.



I got to say three months ago everything seemed fine with Jack....i wouldn't have thought anything was wrong at all....but his problem would have been progressing without seeing any signs at all....how awful....and now it seems like it's all happening so fast...one day he's hopping like normal,the next...he's having trouble....he's not hopping at all at the moment....but then later on he will be able to move a bit again....i don't like to see him like that....i know i keep saying this but it really hurts my heart....so so very much 

I'm going to try and take a video on the weekend


----------



## cheryl (Sep 18, 2009)

This is another picture of Jack taken just three months ago as well....I had so many updated pictures and videos of Jack and the other buns but i lost everythingwhen my hard drive failed....makes me so darn mad now cause they were more recent ones and he seemed normal then,but now they are all gone....and then my camera broke....but now that i went and brought a new camera i can take new pictures....but it just won't be the same with Jack...but at least i will still have those memories when i take new ones.

I'm still shocked at how fast things have progressed with Jack.....just thought he would be able to hop for much longer yet...






:inlove:


----------



## MPHF (Sep 18, 2009)

He is soooooo gorgeous. sending him, and you lots of hugs.:hug:


----------



## MagnoliaDee (Sep 18, 2009)

Awww... look at all those whiskers!!! He really is a love!!!


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 18, 2009)

I think ways to tell if he needs stronger meds would be if his mobility really decreases suddenly, he grinds his teeth in pain, or his eyes look less bright. Hiding in a corner would also be a sign.

He's such a doll and I know you guys will have happy days together yet. It's pretty astounding how rapidly he's losing mobility, but bunnies can do ok with limited mobility. Things like back massage can help. You could also may his food richer to give him some extra nutrients--if you can feed him on his own. An alfalfa pellet would probably be good for him if he's skinny.


----------



## Gordon (Sep 18, 2009)

That's a beautiful picture of Jack, Cheryl.


----------



## cheryl (Sep 19, 2009)

Thanks for the lovely comments on Jack guys 

Claire...He hasn't been grinding his teeth or anything....Ido notice though that he looks uncomfortable and will keep moving positions....he finds it a little bit hard to turn himself around now...but i watch him...and i think he is just getting used to another way of moving around....he's such a brave little boy

Today i seen him lying down in the loungeroom!....but his leg kinda sticks out in a funny way,and he seems to have a little trouble getting back up again....when i pick him up,his legs just hang down straight,there is no control in them.

He seems to be having anot so badday today...not perfect of course....never will be the same hoppity Jack anymore...of course he cannot hop like normal...a lot of the times he hops kinda on one side....yesterday he was more or less pulling himself along with his front legs.

I'm going to take him outside later because it's a beautiful warm saturday afternoon...the sun is shining....so i'm going to get a video of him then so i can show you all how he's going.


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 19, 2009)

If he's moving around, he may just be trying to sit comfy without problems. You'll have to keep an eye on him for pressure sores if he picks just one position. I think it's be pretty obvious if he were in a lot of pain.

I bet he'd love the sunshine. Somebunnies like a wheeled sling to move around using their front legs--TreasuredFriend would know more about that.

[hugs]


----------



## cheryl (Sep 19, 2009)

Thanks Claire...his pellets are already lucerne based....they are the only pellets we can get over here.....we are not lucky like you guys...I have thought about giving him extra things in his diet.

I just got a short video of Jack,it's not very long one and it's not a very good one eithercause i had to stop cause he was trying tomove tofast!....oh my goodness i got all worried....i will get a longer one though later and i'll post it on my youtube account next time.....but this will give you some idea how he hops....when he's having a bad day he is much worse than this


----------



## cheryl (Sep 19, 2009)

I just have another video...as you can see by the branch cutters in the middle of my lawni have been busy outside today,since it is actually a nice day instead of being all cold


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 19, 2009)

Aw, what a love! It looks like he can still get around well, and he's enjoying the day! It's a pretty serious leg issue, but it looks like he can still use both legs, albeit not too well. (sorry I keep bombarding this post! I really need to go to sleep!)


----------



## cheryl (Sep 19, 2009)

Yep..today Jack is having an ok day....i will post a video when he's having a bad day though...and when he is having a bad day he drags his right leg and leans to his left side and kinda slides himself along the floor...he was doing that yesterday...and he was also doing that last week, i came home from work early cause i was upsetand took him to see Jonathon cause i was worried how he was doing...that's when Jonathon said don't worry bout the way he's getting around...as long as he's eating...it's still hard to watch though


----------



## cheryl (Sep 19, 2009)

I have been telling the people at work about Jack and how he has spondylosis...some have heard of it before happening to humans but have never heard of it happening to an animal...and myself..I have never heard of it either way....I wish it never had to happen to my Jack...I'm guessing once all his vertabrae fuse together completelythen he won't be able to even move around....not even slightly.


----------



## cheryl (Sep 19, 2009)

I took these pictures when we came back inside this afternoon....see what i mean?....he kinda leans to his left side







Jack saying sorry to Sunshine for nipping her the other night






I know your very worried about me mum


----------



## cheryl (Sep 19, 2009)

Ohh boy..the pictures are huge!....can a mod please resize them for me


----------



## DeniseJP (Sep 19, 2009)

Oh, I love Jack - he reminds me of a sablepoint Holland I used to own.

Denise


----------



## SweetSassy (Sep 19, 2009)

I haven't really been online the last couple days. Just catching up. I love the pictures of Jack. He's soooo cute 



I watched the video's too. Just remember your good mom to him and your doing everything you can for him. :hug:Hugs to you and jack ray: 



PS) IsJack's health well enough that later on maybe he could use wheels for his back legs?


----------



## Gordon (Sep 19, 2009)

Gosh, he really is dragging that one leg. I just looked at your videos.

I do think though, that if he was in pain, he wouldn't be trying to hop, at, all.


----------



## cheryl (Sep 19, 2009)

Thanks Denise...Jack really is a gorgeous little boy

April....Jack is well in himself,he hasn't stopped eating or anything...he's just lost a lot of weight....but i am so very worried when he stops hopping completely...I don't know what I'm gonna do...but Jack and me will get through it together

Gordon....I really hate seeing him trying to get around...he look's much worse though when he ishaving a kinda bad day...that's when i start to get upset



I was looking through a couple of his youtube videos and i just had to post this one again...happy times...it makes megiggle...I just love the look on Jack's lil face

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=altgbqCe4ac]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=altgbqCe4ac[/ame]


----------



## MagnoliaDee (Sep 20, 2009)

I was wondering about wheels for his back end too... looks like he's got a lot of upper arm strength, and some animals who have back leg problems do really well with a cart... even rabbits.

It may be something worth looking into?

Here's an example
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/earth/3483678/Disabled-rabbit-gets-wheelchair.html

Here's a video of that same rabbit using her cart
http://video.yahoo.com/watch/4242731/11407343

Anyways, it's a possibility.

HUGS to Jack!!!!


----------



## cheryl (Sep 20, 2009)

Sandra,i looked at those links...and oh my goodness...actually seeing the bunny in the video using the cart,it brought tears to my eyes...it really touched me,and i was like...aww sweet baby...that is just so amazing....and what a pretty little bunny she was!

You know that is going to be the most hardest part of all this is the dayJack cannot hop at all,but will still have that life in him...ugh!..this is going to be hard



I have also started a blog for Jack at blogspot....called... In the life of Jack


----------



## Gordon (Sep 20, 2009)

MagnoliaDee wrote:


> Here's a video of that same rabbit using her cart
> http://video.yahoo.com/watch/4242731/11407343



She gets around pretty good with those wheels!


----------



## Gordon (Sep 20, 2009)

cheryl wrote:


> I have also started a blog for Jack at blogspot....called... In the life of Jack



What's blog address, Cheryl?


----------



## cheryl (Sep 20, 2009)

*Gordon wrote: *


> cheryl wrote:
> 
> 
> > I have also started a blog for Jack at blogspot....called... In the life of Jack
> ...


Http://abunnynamedjack.blogspot.com


----------



## MagnoliaDee (Sep 20, 2009)

Well it's something to consider... if Jack is still there in mind and spirit. And honestly, I was surprised at how reasonable the price was given that they are made individually to each specific animal.

Anyways, Jack is constantly in my thoughts and prayers!!

:hug:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 20, 2009)

Cheryl, I'm so sorry to hear about Jack's problems. He's such a cutie.

He really seems to get around pretty good even with his problems. 

I'll keep both you and Jack in mythoughts and say a prayer that he will feel better and not suffer.

Hugs to you.

Susan 

:hug:


----------



## cheryl (Sep 21, 2009)

Thanks Sandra and Susan...it mean's everything to me

Jackdoesn't seemto good today....i don't know if it's me but...i just don't know ...he seemedjust so uncomfortable before.....bunnies are mean't to hop ya know

When is enough..enough?


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Sep 21, 2009)

{{Cheryl}}

I'm sorry Jack is having a bad day. Jack will let you know when he's done. You'll know. As long as he's happy and eating the he still has momentum to keep going.


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 21, 2009)

I don't have the experience to say this, but I have seen several Infirmary threads where bunnies gave up their will to live, and the best thing the owner could do was have them put to sleep. Rebecca knows very well how seriously ill bunnies work, and her suggestion is better than anything I could say. If he's enjoying himself, then it makes sense to let him continue. Once the discomfort outweighs the enjoyable parts, it will be too much for him.

[[big hugs]]


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Sep 23, 2009)

From Cheryl's Blog,

Tuesday, September 22, 2009 Jack still isn't doing so well,he's not really eating at the moment..i think the time has come where i need to help him across to the rainbow bridge...i have to do what's best for my little boy,i'm just gonna go and cry now. 


Cheryl i'm thinking of you and Jack everyday.

I know you'll do what's best for him.


----------



## MPHF (Sep 23, 2009)

Hope you are ok Cheryl.:hug:


----------



## SweetSassy (Sep 23, 2009)

ray: Praying for you and Jack.


----------



## cheryl (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks guys,

Jack is still with me,but he cannot walk at all now..he can only pull himself along..he stopped eating his pellets on monday but just wanted to eat hay...Tuesday was more or less the same...he did eat some apple as well...but that is all he would touch,and he just didn't seem well....today he actuallyatea fewpellets.

You know...Jack is the mostsweetest boy..my little man has been giving me lots of kisses...he has never been much of a licker in his times,but has licked me....but recently he has been doing it a lot!....i lay on the floor with him and he will just lick my face....i'm gonna miss him so much!

But yeah,i think the time has come now.

I'm doing the right thing... aren't i?


----------



## SweetSassy (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm sorry your going thru this. If Jack isn't eating, and he's just getting worse as the days go on. I think your doing the right thing. :hug:I'll be praying for you. 



PS) i think it's cute how he is licking you. I think he's saying I love you.


----------



## Fynnagin (Sep 23, 2009)

I have been watching Jack's thread for a while now and IMHO you are definitely doing the right thing. He is a very loved and cared for bunny and the last thing you want his for him to suffer. 
You are in my thoughts and prayers ray:and just think, at the rainbow bridge Jack will be hopping with no issues!!


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 23, 2009)

Yes, you're doing the right thing. I know he loves you dearly and wants you to do what's right for him. I'm glad he's showing you how much he loves you with all that licking. You will know when he's suffering unnecessarily and then it will be time to say goodbye. ray:


----------



## MagnoliaDee (Sep 23, 2009)

Cheryl... I'm so sorry things have gotten so much worse so quickly. I just wish there were more that could be done for your sweet boy. You are both in my thoughts and prayers :hug:and :hug:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Sep 23, 2009)

*SweetSassy wrote: *


> I'm sorry your going thru this. If Jack isn't eating, and he's just getting worse as the days go on. I think your doing the right thing. :hug:I'll be praying for you.
> 
> 
> 
> PS) i think it's cute how he is licking you. I think he's saying I love you.


I agree with April.
I think Jack is getting ready to go by showing you his love.

ray: for you and Jack. :hug:


----------



## bunniekrissy (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm so sorry this is happening to your bunny. He sounds like such a sweet boy. Hugs.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Sep 24, 2009)

Cheryl,

Hows Jack doing?

:hug:

Rebecca


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 24, 2009)

:yeahthat:

ray:


----------



## cheryl (Sep 25, 2009)

Sorry guy's that i didn't update sooner.

Well Jack is still here...when i wrote before that Jack wasn't well...i was all prepared to take him to the vet on thursday to do the kindest thing for him..i had let the vet know the day before.but thursday morning i woke up to a completely differen't bunny...he was more bright eyed and he was cleaning himself the best he could...i just could not believe it...so i called the vet and told them about Jack..and i just delayed things....I still don't know if i'm doing the right thing or not?

He's back to eating his pellet's,he's eating more than he did a few day's ago,he even clean's himself....but is this fair for him?should ijust over look the thing's he can still do..and just do what's best for Jack.

I have been reading up on a lot of disabled bunny sites....but i still feel that it's not right somehow...you know what i mean?

Some very serious advice is much welcome


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Sep 25, 2009)

Cheryl, 

You know Jack is going to have good and bad days. I think Jack still wants to be here. He's showing you the 3 A's. He's Alert, he has an Appetite, and his Attitude.

Only you know what's best. 

If you have an question you can PM me.

{{CHERYL+ Jack}}

Rebecca


----------



## Arlette (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi There Cheryl,

Sorry, I've not been reading the group regularly, another member (Rebecca) alerted me to your post to see if I could help.

I'm sorry about Jack's problem; I did go through the very same thing with my Cocoa, though not until a bit later in his life. Five does seem rather young to me, but rabbit's style have somewhat mysterious physiologies. *sigh*

Anyway, my first advice is for you to join the disabled rabbit's group on yahoo. http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/disabledrabbits/

I'm not trying to scare you or anything, but all the questions you're asking here, and this is a great group, but most of the people there have already gone through it with their buns and they have lots of experience with these issues.

Someone else posted about spondylosis and bone spurs in the spine, those are likely causes. Sometimes bunnies injure themselves and that starts these conditions in motion; sometimes it's just genetics.

There are other meds you can try with your bun that have helped others: Adequan comes to mind. I don't have personal experience of it myself. Acupuncture has been helpful to many other bunnies.

I found with Cocoa that encouraging regular, gentle exercise helped keep him mobile for as long as possible. you want to try to keep his muscles strong for as long as possible. The muscles usually grow weak, because the nerves to them are being pinched off in the spine. It usually is a progressive problem, so you need to be ready in your mind to help him stay mobile for as long as possible. 

I added ramps in the house, cut the side of his litter box, eventually he had a ramp to his box. 

The most radical solution people have done on younger bunnies is that eventually the leg gets in the way of them walking, so they have been amputated. Now this sounds harsh, but if the issue is only affecting one leg and the disease doesn't progress further, it helps keep the bun mobile for much longer.

Those are just a few thoughts...please join up at the dr group and explain where you're at now. They will be very supportive.

When my Cocoa was at Jack's stage or a bit worse, I made a panty hose sling to go around his thigh to hold his leg up so he could walk around freely. It worked really well unless he wanted to go under things...lol He loved his outdoor walks.

The metacam will help to slow the progression of the disease.

Ok, bye for now dear...take care.

God Bless, Arlette


----------



## cheryl (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks heaps Rebecca,for getting into contact with Arlette for me...that is much appreciated.

Yep i did join the disabled rabbits group yesterday and yes they are wonderful people.

Jack is not able to get in his litter box anymore,so i'm making sure that his blanket is alway's dry.

He's also much better than he wasa few day's ago...he wants to lick me all the time,something he has suddenly been doing....he's so sweet!

I have some pictures that i will post after of Jack,I had been taking lot's of picture's,and i look at those picture's and i still see my little Jack,it's just his leg's.


----------



## cheryl (Sep 25, 2009)

These pictures are from thursday


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Sep 25, 2009)

*cheryl wrote: *


> Thanks heaps Rebecca,for getting into contact with Arlette for me...that is much appreciated.


I did it because I care. Julie also has been alerted.

I know what your going through. You'll do what's best for him. He's such a cutie. Wish I was closer so I can come give the two of you a hug.

{{Cherl + Jack}}

:hug: Thinking of the 2 of you.

Rebecca


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 25, 2009)

Virtual hugs being sent here too. He will have good and bad days, so it will not be easy to determine what is the worst he can stand. I think when it's right you'll know. Good healing thoughts--Julie (TreasuredFriend) uses cosequin and adequan for her limited mobility bunnies with spinal issues (not spondolysis, but similar), and it helps. If the metacam isn't enough pain relief, you can add tramadol or buprenorphine to the mix. Buprenorphine is a bit of a consciousness-altering drug for many bunnies, so tramadol is probably a better choice.

[[hugs]]


----------



## Arlette (Sep 26, 2009)

Jack is adorable!!

It sounds like the metacam is helping. It takes a few days to build up in their system. I'm sure there was some discomfort that he wasn't showing.

Some pain signs are: not wanting to move around as much, tensing their body, tremors in their limbs, rapid respiration, frustration, accidental nipping, excessive licking or chewing.

Another tip, when giving metacam, try to give a bit of food first to make it a bit easier on the tum. There is some evidence that it irritated the stomach in some rabbits. I would always give some glucosamine in a bit of water first, a bit of baby carrot, then the metacam.

Hugs and God bless you and your dear buns, Arlette:bunnydance:


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Sep 26, 2009)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> Cheryl,
> 
> You know Jack is going to have good and bad days. I think Jack still wants to be here. He's showing you the 3 A's. He's Alert, he has an Appetite, and his Attitude.
> 
> ...


Yeah that !! ^*^


----------



## SilverBirchRabbitry (Sep 26, 2009)

I hope Jack gets better. 
He is so cute. 
It is making me cry reading this 
When he kisses you he is saying "I love you mom, thanksfor taking good care of me and loving me and giving me the best life a bunny could ever have".
Oh my gosh, I'm tired, I feel so bad for you and Jack 
I hope he gets better, you 2 are in my thoughts and prayers 
-huggles Jack & Cheryl-
I will be stalking this thread


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Sep 26, 2009)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> *cheryl wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Thanks heaps Rebecca,for getting into contact with Arlette for me...that is much appreciated.
> ...


Thank you Rebecca for signaling Arlette to add her experiences. Hello Arlette! :wave:

Karla And Tamm have Cocoa's wonderful sling which you created. :sunshine:

I'll add some thoughts on having two disabled rabbits, but like Arlette suggested, joining the disabled rabbits forum is a good place for knowledge on lesser-mobile and special needs' bunns. :hearts

Two times in the last year I made plans to call the vet to come here to our house. Both times I observed a change in Karla's attitude and the Sparkle in her Eyes Returned. Always look for the sparkle, and desire to live. Karla will have good days and bad days, yet she's got the sparkle. The first time, Last December, Karla was on a combo of pain management liquids. When I withdrew everything, which included Gabapentin, Tramadol, Amantadine, Cosequin, Traumeel tablets, ... and kept her straight on metacam, the change was Amazing. The sparkle returned. Then in April there was the tapeworm parasite. Then in July she had miserable-looking eyes for a time, but the sparkle again returned. ~ With the 3 A's !!!!

So please don't give up on Jack too quickly.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Sep 26, 2009)

Hugs to you. He's such a good boy.


----------



## cheryl (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks everyone:hug:

I think this has probably been more hard on me than it has Jack,but then i'm alway's thinking how he must be feeling...not being able to do the thing's he normally would do.

When Jack wasn't doing very well for those couple day's that's when i started to continously think am i doing the wrong or right thing,that's when i kept questioning myself..i was over worrying about Jack and i just wanted him to be ok....gosh this is hard to go through 

I'll get another video of Jacksoon



Rebecca.thankyou so much!:hug:


----------



## cheryl (Sep 26, 2009)

*Arlette wrote: *


> Jack is adorable!!
> 
> It sounds like the metacam is helping. It takes a few days to build up in their system. I'm sure there was some discomfort that he wasn't showing.
> 
> ...



Thank's Arlette,

Jack does move around a bit..i haven't heard him grind his teeth or anyrthing...when you say excessive licking or chewing...do you mean himself or objects..or both? cause he doesn't lick himself like crazy..he does groom himself a little bit....he has taken up licking me though,he doesn't excessively chew things either,but loves chewing the cardboard box....now i'm going to be worrying if he's chewing it cause he's in pain or if he's chewing it just cause he want's to :?

And yep i always make sure Jack has something to eat before i give him his metacam

Thank's again


----------



## cheryl (Sep 26, 2009)

*TreasuredFriend wrote: *


> I'll add some thoughts on having two disabled rabbits, but like Arlette suggested, joining the disabled rabbits forum is a good place for knowledge on lesser-mobile and special needs' bunns. :hearts
> 
> Two times in the last year I made plans to call the vet to come here to our house. Both times I observed a change in Karla's attitude and the Sparkle in her Eyes Returned. Always look for the sparkle, and desire to live. Karla will have good days and bad days, yet she's got the sparkle. The first time, Last December, Karla was on a combo of pain management liquids. When I withdrew everything, which included Gabapentin, Tramadol, Amantadine, Cosequin, Traumeel tablets, ... and kept her straight on metacam, the change was Amazing. The sparkle returned. Then in April there was the tapeworm parasite. Then in July she had miserable-looking eyes for a time, but the sparkle again returned. ~ With the 3 A's !!!!
> 
> So please don't give up on Jack too quickly.


Hi Julie,

Yep that is when i seriously started to question myself,is when Jack wasn't well,but when i woke up thursday...he was eager to eat some pellet's again,and yes he had that sparkle back again....that look of interest.

Karla sound's like an amazing little bunny


----------



## peppa and georgie (Sep 26, 2009)

Glad to hear jack is getting back to himself again xxx


----------



## cheryl (Sep 27, 2009)

Yep i'm happy that he's still doing well...his eating is ok...he's eating his veggies and hay but chooses when he feels like eating pellets...as long as he's eating i'm happy,but i'm also just trying to take one day at a time.


These few picture's are from this afternoon












I alway's make sure that his hay and everything he needs is close by for him






Finally decided to eat a few pellets


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Sep 27, 2009)

Cheryl that's great news!!
Jack is so adorable.

You're doing great!!!


----------



## cheryl (Sep 27, 2009)

Thank's Rebecca,

It hasn't been easy though,oh man it was really hard at first,still is though,it kinda just hit me hard like a ton of brick's,i knew what was going to happen to Jack when the day came whenhe stopped hopping...but i never fully prepared myself to finally face it..if that makes any sense....when i came home from work that day and Jack didn't move about...i really cried so much as my heart just broke for him as i knew Jack was never gonna hop again...i know it must sound really weird.

I fuss over him a lot and i'm alway's making sure he's ok...but he reward's me with all his delicate kisses :hearts:



And Rebecca..thanks again:hug:


----------



## peppa and georgie (Sep 27, 2009)

arr cheryl he looks so soft and gentle x must be so hard for you, your love and kindness is probably what gave him the strength to pull through it all xxxxx


----------



## cheryl (Sep 27, 2009)

Karen,he really is soft and gentle alway's has been except when it came to Pippi(rip) and Riley...he was a little monster then...cause he just hated them so much,but other than that he has been such a great little bunny for the five years he has been in my life...i remember the day i brought that little 6 week old bunny home....such a little treasure.

Oh boy it's hard....and still very sad though


----------



## cheryl (Sep 27, 2009)

Sunshine aka..Sunny bunny giving Jack kisses

Picture from today....





:inlove:


----------



## MagnoliaDee (Sep 27, 2009)

That's beautiful Cheryl... glad his friends are helping him thru this. What a trooper he is!!!


----------



## cheryl (Sep 27, 2009)

Thank's Sandra...i'm really thankful that none of the bunnies have picked on him...i did worry about that happening,actually whoever is near him will groom him...it's heart warming!....another thing Jack has stopped his nipping of some of the other buns...he's not trying to push the others away anymore.



Oh and i went and got myself some St John's wort...health tablet's...i'm gonna see if they help any


----------



## peppa and georgie (Sep 27, 2009)

Hey cheryl that is so sweet that the other bunnies are looking after him.
St johns wort might perk you up a bit and help you get on with things. I do hope so. xxx


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Sep 27, 2009)

Cheryl that pic of him and sunny is adorable. I'm happy to see Jack decided to make friends not enemy's of the other bunny's.

Keep up the good work


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 28, 2009)

The pics are really cute. He looks pretty contented, with all that hay within reach, and buddies to interact with. What a sweetie!


----------



## cheryl (Sep 28, 2009)

Thankyou guys,

I'm a little excited at the moment,cause i just got home from work and i went straight to Jack and he was kinda sitting up...not sitting up cause he cannot do that anymore but he was right up on his front leg's...oh my gosh he has not been able to do that since he stopped hopping all together...it just made me feel so very happy for him,i got down to be with him and was talking to him excitedly...like saying 'goodboy Jack'...he looked at me and just licked my face...oh my goodness it's just the little things..you know.

I tried not to get excited though cause i know things can change in a second..but i was just so happy to see him like that.

And then i had an after thought..what if he was in pain...but i don't think so cause i gave him some veggies to see if he would eat and he just gobbled them up...and his eyes are bright,i always look at his eyes to see that sparkle and it was there.


----------



## peppa and georgie (Sep 28, 2009)

arrr he was saying thank you and that he loved you how lovely xxxx


----------



## cheryl (Sep 28, 2009)

Gosh i cannot tell you just how much i adore Jack and his braveness,he's going through this yet he is still showing he loves me



Jack is just amazing me at the moment....if you didn't see his leg's, anyone would think he's just a normal little bunny..he seems tobehaving a really good day today...and i'm going to treasure every little bit of it...he has also been moving around a bitmore as well.


----------



## peppa and georgie (Sep 28, 2009)

arrr good boy jack,so glad to hear you are doing so well xxx 
you are making your mummy so so happy xxx


----------



## cheryl (Sep 28, 2009)

Yes,he has made me very happy today,just seeing him like that was just wonderful,he's a lot differen't than he was before when he wasn't doing well...but i guess i have to expect things like that happening.

This whole thing has taken me some time to get used to...i still wish though that this wasn't happening to him......i had never even heard of spondylosisbefore until Jack was diagnosed with it.


----------



## SweetSassy (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm glad Jack isdoing better.  Maybe it's all the prayers coming your way and your love for him. :hug:



ray: Your in my thought and prayers.


----------



## MagnoliaDee (Sep 28, 2009)

This is fantastic to hear!!! I'm so happy for the both of you!!! Definitely enjoy all the moments you have!!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Sep 28, 2009)

Cheryl,

I'm so happy to hear Jack is a WONDERFUL day. Your doing the right thing. Treasure his good days they will be the best thing you ever did. Jack is a strong willed boy.

{{CHERYL & JACK}}


----------



## peppa and georgie (Sep 28, 2009)

I have never heard of it before either. xxxx


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 28, 2009)

Woohoo! There are going to be a lot of ups and downs, but I hope remembering the good days will make the bad days seem not as bad.


----------



## bunniekrissy (Sep 28, 2009)

Just a question, is he staying clean by himself? If he can't hop he may get urine burn. If his skin gets wet and irritated he will need bathing. Glad to hear Jack is doing a bit better now!

Krista


----------



## SilverBirchRabbitry (Sep 28, 2009)

Glad to hear Jack is getting better!
My prayers are with you and Jack


----------



## cheryl (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks heaps everyone!...

yep i think all these virtual thoughts and prayers are doing wonders 

BunnieKrissy...i have to give Jack a butt bath...it's hard as he hates it...and i hate stressing him out...then it takes time to dry him...that is the part i hate the most...but he has no choice as it needs to be done...

I have to make sure his blankets are clean and dry..he has to have his water in front of him,i went and got him a smaller bowl so it's easier for him to drink from..his food always has to be in front of him...i do all this all in the name of love.

I loveJack with all my heart and just want him to be comfy as possible


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Sep 29, 2009)

Cheryl,

I cant tell from your blog your doing your best for him. Sounds like you and Jack have a date for the weekend. I hope it does warm up and dry up so Jack can hang out in the grass like old times. You might want to put a blanket down and put him on it near the edge so he doesn't drag himself in the grass and get grass stains on him. lol That would be a sight to see 

You gonna show us some more photo's of the wonder Jack


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 29, 2009)

It's so heartwarming to hear you talk about Jack. Such a sweet guy and such a great mom! I know Becka had some good ideas for a setup for a bunny with mobility issues, if you find that Jack starts to get uncomfortable or gets pressure sores. Those pics might be in her Fluffy and Monsters thread? Some baby cornstarch can also help keep his bum dry after the bath. It would be so great if he could spend some time outside this spring! It sounds like he is a happy guy with all his needs attended to, just like royalty. I hope that you get more of these good days!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Sep 29, 2009)

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> It's so heartwarming to hear you talk about Jack. Such a sweet guy and such a great mom! I know Becka had some good ideas for a setup for a bunny with mobility issues, if you find that Jack starts to get uncomfortable or gets pressure sores. Those pics might be in her Fluffy and Monsters thread? Some baby cornstarch can also help keep his bum dry after the bath. It would be so great if he could spend some time outside this spring! It sounds like he is a happy guy with all his needs attended to, just like royalty. I hope that you get more of these good days!


Yep in that blog are the pics of my set up. I was looking at it last night and missing them. Make sure he doesn't always lay on 1 side. Even though he might not like laying on the other side wrap him up. That's what I had to do. I didn't notice the pressure sore until it got huge. I wrapped her up so she could sit up.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Sep 30, 2009)

Cheryl,

You know I'm thinking you and Jack and all of you always! I'm sorry that I don't mention it more. But you know that. Love you all, and take care. Keep us posted too!


----------



## cheryl (Sep 30, 2009)

I worry alot about Jack lying on one side,he gets picked up when i have to give him a butt bath and i pick him up just to massage his side...but i don't know if that would be enough or not?...it's alway's one worry after another...

LOL Rebecca..your comment about the grass stains made me giggle

Thanks Crystal,that means a lot!

Since Jack cannot scratch himself anymore...i have to do it for him.....I give his ears a good ol scratch,i scratch his back gently and he absolutely loves it!....when he's had enough he will tell me by slightly moving away...



And of course... i have plenty more pictures of Jack that i will post ....which reminds me that i should update my blog with new pictures of my bunnies...i haven't updated it for ages


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Oct 1, 2009)

*cheryl wrote: *


> yep i think all these virtual thoughts and prayers are doing wonders


I haven't posted much but I am following your thread.

Prayers and good thoughts for Jack.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Oct 2, 2009)

How is Jack doing Today?


----------



## cheryl (Oct 2, 2009)

Thankyou Stan 

Rebecca....Jack is doing just wonderful...he has not had a bad day for a while now...he still has a healthy appetite...he moves himself around on his blanket a little bit as well...he still has that sparkle in his eyes and is stillvery interested in his surroundings..he groomsJosie!...it's so cute to watch.

I often think back to the beginning of all this and i was in such despair..i just appreciate and treasure everyday that Jack is still here with me and his bunny family.



I will post a few pictures of Jack shortly,just have to upload to photobucket.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Oct 2, 2009)

I had just read your blog update on him, just before you posted this. I'm happy to hear Jack is doing really well.

Can't wait to see pictures of him.


----------



## cheryl (Oct 2, 2009)

I had the day of from work today,so i got busy backing up all my recent pictures i have taken since getting my laptop back...I had lost so many precious pictures when my hard drive failed twice...all those pictures of the bunnies and videos...and pictures of Jack when he was doing fine then...ugh..it's such a shame!

Ok onto some picture's of Jack i just took recently...

Munching on some hay..







Cute as can be!!






Josie say's..your still so sweet Jack











Jack say's...thank's Josie...mwuahhhh....I still love ya heaps













I have more pictures which i will upload and post soon


----------



## cheryl (Oct 2, 2009)

Some picture's just from this evening...

Enjoying some mixed salad...
















Mmmmmm...yummy salad!


----------



## Gordon (Oct 2, 2009)

Cheryl, I haven't had time to post, but I have definitely been following Jack, and I love the 4th salad picture!


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm so glad he's doing better. I think he knows that he has a lot more love to soak up in his life and he's going to stick around for that! It's so adorable that he grooms Josie!


----------



## cheryl (Oct 2, 2009)

Thanks Gordon...and yep Jack still loves his salad

Claire i think you are absolutely right about that..

You know,i do miss the simple thing's that Jack cannot do anymore...i miss him following me into the kitchen.....i was just watching Chocolate bunny and Marleygrooming themselves...Chocolate bunny was cleaning her ears and i just wished i could see Jack do that again...but i won't see it no more....he can still clean his feet in a way and i have seen him groom his chest part the best he could....he still tries to look after himself....i find that just amazing...and i just love him all the more for it.

He has already taught me many thing's.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Oct 3, 2009)

Great Pictures Cheryl. It's good to see Jack having some yummy greens.


----------



## MagnoliaDee (Oct 3, 2009)

Oh it's sooo good to see him receiving and giving love!! He definitely still has more in him, and is just enjoying each new moment he has... how wonderful. Many hugs to you both!!!!


----------



## cheryl (Oct 3, 2009)

Thankyou to the both of you. ..i just cannot believe how well he has been doing..he is just so amazing...in one of my earlier posts i had mentioned that i was excited cause Jack was way up on his front legs..i caught him doing that a few times today..it's like he's trying to sit up :shock:

Another thing i'm going to do is when i go back to the vet sometime this week to get Jack more metacam i'm going to ask if i can have Jack's xray's so i can post them here,i don't know if they will allow me to have them or not...really i cannot see why not

I don't even know if xray's can be scanned or not..will they still be able to be seen clearly?


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Oct 3, 2009)

*cheryl wrote: *


> I don't even know if xray's can be scanned or not..will they still be able to be seen clearly?


I would take my camera with me andhave them putthe Xrayup so I cantake a picture it.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Oct 3, 2009)

*cheryl wrote: *


> I don't even know if xray's can be scanned or not..will they still be able to be seen clearly?


Most X-Ray's are digital now. So he should be able to put they on a cd for you


----------



## cheryl (Oct 3, 2009)

Awesome,Stan i never thought of that...and Rebecca i never really thought about that either....so when i go to get Jack's metacam...i'll definitelyask about both...i'll take my camera just in case...i really want to post his xray..don't know why..i just want to....then ya can see what is going on with his spine and how his vertebrae's are starting to fuse together....ugh thatmakes my back achejust thinking about it....poor little boy.

And here i was thinking i could just scan the xray....silly me lol...actually i had alway's wondered how other people are able to show their xray's online lol


----------



## SweetSassy (Oct 3, 2009)

I've been gone the past week cause my husbands mother died. I'm catching up on things. I'm glad Jack is well. inkbouce: 



Love the pic's. He is such ahandsome bunny.


----------



## cheryl (Oct 3, 2009)

Thank's April...Jack is just an absolute lil treasure

I'm so sorry to hear about your husband's mum though



Well the day ain't the best,haven't seen the sun shining...but it's a clear day so i'll be taking Jack out the back to get that fresh air on his fur....i can just see that little smile that he gives already.

I will take my camera out as well


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Oct 3, 2009)

Can't wait for more pictures of the Handsome Jack


----------



## SweetSassy (Oct 3, 2009)

Thanks Cheryl.


----------



## cheryl (Oct 4, 2009)

Just wanted to say that Jack is having an awesome time out,the sun wasn't really out when we first came out,but now the sun has decided to show up and it's absolutely lovely.

I had put Jack on a blanket and boy he didn't want to stay on it lol,at the moment he's sitting here beside me watching me on the laptop.

I have pictures to upload and post


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Oct 4, 2009)

That's awesome news Cheryl. Can't wait for more photo's


----------



## cheryl (Oct 4, 2009)

Well as i had mentionedearlierthe day turned out beautiful...Jack enjoyed himself immensley....even though he cannot hop around...I saw the look on his face..i saw the happiness in his eyes....i haven't been able to take him out for a while cause of the weather and the grass was always wet...and i just wasn't going to put him on wet grass...so today was just ever so special for him....we sat out there for hours while he just soaked up the sunshine...had the light wind blow in his fur....and just basically enjoyed the beautiful fresh air

It was a bit hard to keep him on the blanket though..he wanted the grass...i did let him on the grass for a while..he just munched away on it.



Ohh and guess what i did today...I forgot daylight saving's had started!!!LOL...yes the clocks went forward from 2:30 this morning lol...i'm such a dork!....lucky it was sunday and i had no work...but monday is a public holiday anyway...lucky!!



Ok onto the picture's





















Scratch harder mum!






The sun is out


















More to come


----------



## cheryl (Oct 4, 2009)

I can still clean my feetsies






















Oh mum enough already!








I do have just a few more to post


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Oct 4, 2009)

:inlove: Jack does look so happy in those photo's anf I know he is because he has a wonderful mum.

lol at the daylight savings time, I would of forgot too but we don't participate in it


----------



## Gordon (Oct 4, 2009)

What a doll! Beautiful pictures, Cheryl! 

It's great you can take your bunnies out like that. What sort of fence do you have?


----------



## cheryl (Oct 4, 2009)

Oh Rebecca..Jack had a really awesome time out yesterday! 

Gordon..I have just your normal iron fencing...but on the other side of the yard i have had to split it with a fence...like pool fencing...so Riley could go out and play as well...Jack hates Riley so it had to be seperate play times....not that it matters now though.

I did have a few more pictures to post...more you say! lol...yep i was going to post them last night as well but i was so tired i fell asleep..

All Jack wanted was to be on the grass..he just kept heading towards it...he did pretty good to get to the grass too!

Ohhh ahhhh







MMM yummy






Such an angel






Haha mum..you cannot keep me on that blanket
















Gosh i'm cute!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Oct 4, 2009)

*Cheryl it must be true. You can see a glow of light around him  

Jack is such a handsome little guy.


cheryl wrote: *


> Such an angel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cheryl (Oct 4, 2009)

I know Rebecca...i noticed that when i uploaded his pictures.

I just gave Jack his metacam for the morning and he knows when it's time to take it,he lift's his head right up...i'm gonna have to take a video of it...he's so cute!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Oct 4, 2009)

Most bunny's love there Metacam, I know Monsters sure did.


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 4, 2009)

Aw, what a sweet little angel. It's so nice to see those pics of him enjoying himself. Truly treasure every day you have with him, you can see how happy he is to be alive.


----------



## cheryl (Oct 4, 2009)

Claire yep i do believe he is very happy to still be here,and boy do i treasure every day that i have with him....i still think about that time when he wasn't doing well and i just thought the worst...boy that was horrible...i'm still just taking each day as it comes though.

He's really taught me a lot,just likemy Pippi taught me a lot as well...the strength of a bunny is just truely amazing.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Oct 4, 2009)

Cheryl your pictures are beautiful, he's such a handsome litle guy.

I just want to give Jack tons of kisses.

I look forward to many more pictures if him.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## SweetSassy (Oct 6, 2009)

:inlove: I love the pic's! He is just gorgeous!


----------



## cheryl (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks Susan and April 

Jack is doing good...i think it's me who has the worries...I had a kind of sad moment the other night...I just feel for him so much...but the thing is..he is still a happy little bunny...it melts my heart the way i see how he gets so excited at tea time.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Oct 8, 2009)

Keep on showering Jack with love,


----------



## cheryl (Oct 8, 2009)

*TreasuredFriend wrote: *


> Keep on showering Jack with love,


Yep that's exactly what i do,we have much more of a tight bond...oh my gosh do we ever!,I love my bunnies deeply but...Jack needs me and boy is he showing how much he loves me,like i have mentioned before he has turned into a real licker...he will lick me like crazy,something that he has only done rarely before...but i think i just worry to much...way to much that i wear myself out.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Oct 8, 2009)

:hug: Bunners with disabilities can have that effect, Cheryl.


----------



## cheryl (Oct 8, 2009)

That's for sure,Julie

I just woke up not long ago and i went to check on Jack,he can reach part of his back,even though it must be hard for him to do that,but he was grooming the part of his back that he could reach..i can only stand there and just smile...he warms my heart.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Oct 14, 2009)

Chery it's time for a an update 

I read your blog. Jack will likely get tired more. He's aging. Hope he's get's his energy pack soon.


----------



## cheryl (Oct 15, 2009)

Hey Rebecca,

Jack is still doing good,even though he does seem to be sleeping more than usual,but he's eating and drinking just fine.

He is so clever now that he knows when it's metacam time,when he sees me kneel beside him with the syringe in my hand,he can't get to me fast enough :shock:...he loves it!...My Pippi used to do the same thing as well.

I took Jack outside last sunday as it was such a lovely day,we couldn't stay out for long though as the sun was getting just a bit to warm....gosh now it's blowing a gale outside lol..well not really lol,but it sure is windy and cold...the warm weather is supposed to be back on the weekend again..up and down up and down

Anway i got more pictures and a few videoes while we were out there,will post them later tonight.

I had given Jack his butt bath last night,i hold Jack while my son Jeremy washes him...well it's more like a sponge bath actually,I alway's feel awkawd while i'm holding Jack cause i'm worried that i'm hurting him in some way and all i do is stress the whole timeand i try not to stress cause i don't want to stress Jack out anymore than he already is..ugh!!...anyway after we washed and dried him,i then put him back down on his blanket and he did a weird thing,he started moving a weird way and he was moving his head in a weird way as well..it scared me as i didn't know what was going on,i thought i was going to have to take him to the emergency vet,but he was alright after a minute...he's fine now though,but it has scared me incase it happens again 



Gosh going through this with Jack is definitely a hard thing emontionally...but to get all Jack's loving is just the best feeling


----------



## cheryl (Oct 15, 2009)

This is the video from last sunday,i will post a few pictures after..


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Oct 15, 2009)

Cheryl,

Good to hear from you. Glad that Jack's still doing good. I know Monsters would perk up when she saw the syringe coming. She loved her meds she really couldn't get enough and a few times she would take it from me.




> anyway after we washed and dried him,i then put him back down on his blanket and he did a weird thing,he started moving a weird way and he was moving his head in a weird way as well..it scared me as i didn't know what was going on,i thought i was going to have to take him to the emergency vet



This would scare me too. When I gave Monsters first bath in the sink I plopped her down to try her and after I was done I set her free and she seemed fine but a bit later she had like a whole body spasm. So off to E-Vet we went. She another one a few weeks later. I sure hope that doesn't happen to Jack.

:hug: Rebecca


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 15, 2009)

How sweet! I love to see him outside in the sun, munching on some grass. I'm glad things are going well with you guys--he's a smart little guy for knowing the Metacam is a good thing! I don't know what the deal was with his strange movements after the bath, but I hope it doesn't happen again.


----------



## cheryl (Oct 16, 2009)

Rebecca,did the vet have any idea why that happened to Monsters?was it the only two times that it happened to her?...it was scarey as i just didn't know whatJack was doing...i hope it doesn't happen again.



Thanks Claire,i just love taking Jack outside...i'm sure that he wishes he could just hop on down those steps out to the back all by himself like old times...poor boy it must be so hard for him...but he's doing good regardless..he still has so much love to give.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Oct 16, 2009)

*cheryl wrote: *


> Rebecca,did the vet have any idea why that happened to Monsters?was it the only two times that it happened to her?...it was scarey as i just didn't know whatJack was doing...i hope it doesn't happen again.


Cheryl,

The vet thought it was likely neurological problem. It only happened twice. Pretty close in days.

I also hope Jack doesn't do it again.

:hug: Rebecca


----------



## cheryl (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Oct 16, 2009)

:inlove:


----------



## cheryl (Oct 16, 2009)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> *cheryl wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Rebecca,did the vet have any idea why that happened to Monsters?was it the only two times that it happened to her?...it was scarey as i just didn't know whatJack was doing...i hope it doesn't happen again.
> ...



When it happened to her,did it last for very long?,i mean like was it only a few seconds or minutes?

If it happens again to Jack,i will take him to the vet


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Oct 16, 2009)

*cheryl wrote:*


> When it happened to her,did it last for very long?,i mean like was it only a few seconds or minutes?
> 
> If it happens again to Jack,i will take him to the vet



She just fell over and started to shaking/twitching. I was really scary I only lasted a few secs but felt like minutes. If you go back and look through some of my post you'll find where I posted it in the Infirmary. If you can't find it I'll post it for you in the morning. It's way past my bed time now. I really should go to work tomorrow.

Rebecca


----------



## cheryl (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks Rebecca...how scary for you,as that is how i felt when Jack was acting weird the other night...he's been fine ever since...but that worry won't go away now.


----------



## SweetSassy (Oct 16, 2009)

How sweet!! :inlove:


----------



## cheryl (Oct 18, 2009)

Well it was a beautiful sunday afternoon,so i took Jack outside again,i just love seeing him happy,it makes me happy.

I mentioned before how when i picked Jack up to wash him and when i put him down he acted all funny...well he is starting to do it more now...when i picked him up today to wash him and then took him outside to dry him...and when i put him down his eyes go all funny....i don't know why that is happening to him...it only lasts for a couple of seconds.

I got pictures of the bunnies as well todaywhich i will have to post in my blog which i have been meaning to updatefor ages now.

Anyway i will just post a few pictures of Jack...ohh and i finally worked out how to get the date of the pictures now,i was messing around with my camera a while ago and didn't know what i did to get the date onto the pictures,but i found out lol






I wuv you mum






MMM...yummy grass










Jack and me..

Jack's butt is wet cause i just washed him and had just brought him out to dry him


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear this part.. I wish I knew why they did that. It's heart breaking to seem like that.. :hug:

*Cheryl wrote:*
*I mentioned before how when i picked Jack up to wash him and when i put him down he acted all funny...well he is starting to do it more now...when i picked him up today to wash him and then took him outside to dry him...and when i put him down his eyes go all funny....i don't know why that is happening to him...it only lasts for a couple of seconds.*


Great pictures of Jack, so good to see him happy. He's such an handsome fellow hanging out with his mommy. Keep up the great work with him.


Rebecca


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Oct 18, 2009)

Dear sweet mom Cheryl, those are beautiful pictures of YOU and Jack, and Jack on his snuggie blankee. 

About the eye movement, was Jack titered for e.c.? 

Was a neurological test performed at the vet?

Likewise on Rebecca's note, keep up the great work with him.


----------



## pla725 (Oct 18, 2009)

The issue with the eye is most likely _nystagmus (eye twitching). _I remember Smitten doing the same thing towards the end. It is a neurological problem according to the info I read. 

Just keep Jack comfortable.


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 18, 2009)

I am guessing that if the spurs on the spine have started to occur farther up the spine, closer to the brainstem, they could cause that type of neurological issue. It could also be a secondary issue of infection or parasite in the brain. I'm so glad he had a nice day outside and is still enjoying his time with you. ray:


----------



## cheryl (Oct 19, 2009)

Gosh,i'm doing nothing but worrying about Jack..guy's...he doesn't deserve all this at all.

Julie,he was not tested for E.C as this has never happened to Jack before,the first time it happened was when i mentioned it in one of my earlier posts....oh my gosh..i lost my dear sweet Pippi through E.C ....such torcher for me...and with Jack like this..it's so heart breaking....i miss seeing my boy hopping around

I really hope this has nothing to do with E.C....he just doesn't need this on top of everything else...it's not fair!.

I don't understand about the eye thing..wouldn't there be other sign's along with it..like head tilt or something?....I don't know..I have no idea...and now i'm worrying even more....it's amazing that my mind hasn't exploded yet through all the worry...I just wish i could make Jack all better again...he's just a little innocent beautifulbunny 

Claire,Jonathon never really told me much about spondylosis and what it can actually do,I know that his vertebrae is fusing together..or has fused together.....but what about the spurs?..they can cause neurological problems?...I didn't know that...oh my gosh!

When i went through 8 month's of heart break with Pippi i prayed,please never let me go through such a rough time again with any of my beloved bunnies...but here i am again....just in a differen't situation


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Oct 19, 2009)

Cheryl,

Just remember you are doing everything you can for Jack. I know it's not to worry. As long as his eye's aren't moving back and forth all the time it's not that bad. Something is happening when you bath him. Maybe there's a sensitive area that your touching. 

Just remember that Jack loves you and is happy to be here.

:hug: Rebecca


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 19, 2009)

I am not sure about spondylosis, but having seen some x-rays of it, the idea that there are spurs all along the spine that can cause pain and possibly tissue damage is what I based that idea on. I could imagine a spur high up on the spine putting pressure on the brainstem to cause some uncontrollable movements.

If I remember, vertical and positional nystagmus are more common for neurological-issue infected bunnies, and horizontal is for ear infections. This describes the way the eyes move. 

Positional nystagmus describes that the eyes don't move in coordination with the body moving. For instance, if you're looking at something and you turn your head, your eyes move in their sockets so that you can continue to focus on what you were looking at. We don't have to think to do this, it just happens. The brain takes info from the vestibular system in the ears (that tells you which way is up, and if you're moving--the inner ear stuff) and processes it, and sends info to the eyes to make them move in a way that corrects for this. A lot of this is done by some lower/back of the head brain structures, near the spine. If your body wasn't able to do this, it would be positional nystagmus. I'm not sure how you'd test this in Jack, though. You'd have to get him to focus on something and then move his body and watch if his eyes move too.

http://www.rabbit.org/health/tilt.html

(I've taken a ton of neuroscience courses, so please let me know if that description was too technical.)

I know that you can handle this, and when you and Jack can't take it anymore, you'll know. He is getting great care and is having some happy days. He gets all the food he wants, baths, naps in the sun, and time with the people and rabbits he loves. [[hugs]]


----------



## cheryl (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks Rebecca,you always make me feel better :hug:

Claire,the info was great,and thankyou for the explaination,idon't see nothing wrong with Jack's eye's,they don't flicker or anything,it's only when i pick him up and then put him back down again...so like Rebecca said..maybe i'm doing something when i'm holding him...which makes me even more nervous cause i don't want to hurt him in any way....i'm just trying my hardest here.

Jack still has a healthy appetite....he hasn't knocked anthing back for a long time now....well since he had those bad few days a while ago,and i thought it would have been time for me to let him go....butsince then he has not really had a bad day like that..he still loves licking me...now if he was really bad..he just wouldn't do that...it always makes me happy when he shows his love for me.

Claire,i always appreciate the info that you always give me....you don't know how much i really do appreciate it...thankyou :hug:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 20, 2009)

I love you and Jack, Cheryl!!:highfive:






That's a Framer, right there!:biggrin2:


----------



## cheryl (Oct 20, 2009)

Oh my goodness...thanks Crystal:blushan:


----------



## cheryl (Oct 21, 2009)

I was late for work this morning...I woke up and Jack had a poopy butt...I had to clean him first...which was weird cause he has not had a poopy butt like that,it wasn't like a great deal or anything though..but it just smelled bad....after i got him all cleaned and comfy,i went on my way to work,and i swear that i could smell Jack all day lol...i know i didn't though lol.

And cause my son had already gone to school,i had noone to help me wash him,which i find hard doing it on my own,but we got there in the end.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 21, 2009)

Poor Jack. Good mum!:biggrin2: I hope everything turns around for you soon, Cheryl! Keep in touch!


----------



## cheryl (Oct 21, 2009)

Crystal,yep good mum am i....such a devoted one lol..our bond has grown so much stronger though.

The boss at work knows about Jack....cause i broke down and cried one day...when he had a few bad days a while ago,and i was over stressed about it...so she understands my situation.luckily.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 21, 2009)

That is awesome in itself! Too many don't care, ya know? Yeah. You know!:hug:


----------



## cheryl (Oct 22, 2009)

Yeah i know Crystal and it's sosad.



Well i just came back from the vet,i got pictures of Jack's x ray...i used Pet bunny's idea...i used my camera....i also brought the x rays home...for legal reasons the vets do not let you have the x rays...but cause they know me and trust me very well they said i could take them home as long as i take them back to the vet.

So my sister will be here soon,and as soon as she goes home i will upload the pictures and see how they turn out and then i will post them.


----------



## SweetSassy (Oct 22, 2009)

What a NICE picture of you and Jack!!


----------



## cheryl (Oct 23, 2009)

Aww thankyou April 



I had to take pictures of Jack's x ray yesterday as they don't have digital

The big looking circle that i drew around his vertebrae is/was the worst one,that one has the non canceroustumour growing under it....i'm sure by now it would look much worse.


Jack's x ray...gosh you can just see where i circled them...i should have made it darker 















I just had to get the stupid light in this one


----------



## MPHF (Oct 23, 2009)

just been catching up on here and what gorgeous pictures of you and Jack.
I think when you see x-rays of bunnies it makes them look so delicate as their bones looks so thin and fragile.
I'm glad you are both doing o.k.:hug:


----------



## Gordon (Oct 23, 2009)

The X-ray pictures are fascinating! Thank you for posting these, Cheryl. 

It's hard for me to figure out what's going on however, since I've never seen a "normal" rabbit X-ray.

Very interesting to see, though! :brownbunny


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 23, 2009)

That is really fascinating.

I found some pics of rabbit spine x-rays online (http://lbah.com/rabbits/rabbit_x-rays.htm)

This is a normal spine





Although the rabbit has bloat in the stomach(arrow)

This is a fractured but otherwise normal spine





It looks like the difference to me is that on the ventral (toward the belly) side, the places where the vertebrae come together are bigger and may have denser bones (more white). I bet the tumors are a tissue reaction to the inflammation--kind of like when people get arthritis, the joints affected swell up.


----------



## cheryl (Oct 23, 2009)

I know Clare their bones are just so delicate...and thanks

Gordon,i know it's hard to understand to know what is going on in the x rays,the little gaps between his vertebraes are starting to close in.

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> It looks like the difference to me is that on the ventral (toward the belly) side, the places where the vertebrae come together are bigger and may have denser bones (more white).


Don't want to sound silly but is that bad?,I cannot even remember what Jonathon was even saying about the x ray now,he mentioned about the little gaps in betweenJack's vertebrae are just starting to close in.....the x ray of the bunny with the fractured spine looks sad poor thing....luckily Jack has no fractures or anything.

When this x ray was taken,Jack could still hop,even though his back legs were starting to get more 'lazy'..he was just slightly starting to drag his feet a little more then...after the x ray his hopping started to decline almost instantly...it happened all to fast.


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 23, 2009)

I was just trying to explain what I see is different about Jack's spine in the x-ray, particularly in the areas you circled. They just look like the spine is denser. I'm sure that your vet noticed that. It's just part of spondylosis.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Nov 2, 2009)

How is our boy doing??


----------



## cheryl (Nov 3, 2009)

Hey Rebecca,

Jack is doing prettywell,he still has his healthy appetite.....

It's still hard seeing him like this...everyday...i know Jack's problem is genetic..and it was gonna happen no matter what...but it's not fair!.....but....i am so glad that Jack is with me though...i'm glad he came home with me just over five years ago.

I look at Jack,and i still see my same old Jack....he just cannot hop ....which breaks my heart every day....it's sad.....but while he's doing good i try not to think about what's gonna happen down the track...or anytime..really...but having to make a choice like that is the most hardest thing...even if it's for the best...it's still ahard thing.

I just take one day at a time

But yeah...Jack sends his love to you


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi Cheryl,

I'm happy to hear our Jack is doing good. I know what your going threw and it is tough. I can remember when Monsters started getting worse. But she made it for a year. The last 6 month she was at her worst where she was going threw a lot. I miss her. It is a hard decision to let them go. And I know you will make the right decision for Jack when it's time.

:hug: Rebecca


----------



## coolbunnybun (Nov 3, 2009)

Im sorry about Jack.. glad to hear he is doing okay. i will be thinking of both of you.


----------



## tonyshuman (Nov 3, 2009)

Jack is SO lucky to be in your family, Cheryl! He may miss hopping, but he still loves life and that's what matters. When he looks into your eyes with pain and not happiness, you'll know he's no longer a happy guy and that you've given him as wonderful a life as he could possibly have. Big hugs to you, Jack, and the crew!


----------



## cheryl (Nov 4, 2009)

Thankyou everyone..I appreciate all this..i really do...it's just so nice to be able to come here and just express everything and have people that understand...i thankyou all so much.

I am dreading the day when i see that look in Jacks eyes...when he tells me thats enough,and then knowing what i am gonna have to do...i know i keep repeating myself (cause i'm a worrier) but i know that our pets have to leave someday...but making the choice to take a life really effects me in many ways that seems tostay with me for a very long time...it's hard to even think about.

Anyway off that subject...

Jack loves his massages...i will give his ears a little scratch for him,i rub his back legs for him...he really seems to enjoy it....he will let me know when he's had enough cause he will turn himself around.

He still loves giving me kisses,and it's funny cause sometimes he gets carried away and tries to nibble my eyebrows...i'm like 'Jack..nooo they gotta stay where they are' lol.

Oh my goodness..you should see him when i give him some oats...he gets so excited,it makes me smile everytime to see him excited...i always picture him hopping and bounding over to me with such delight for some tastyoats...i miss that.

You know..it's beenroughly almost 2 months since Jack stopped hopping 

I remember the day very clear...i came home from work,and Jeremy my son was home from school and as i was opening the front door,he came to me and said that he thinks Jack cannot hop anymore...i remember that sinking feeling of my heart dropping...and sure enough when i went to look...he was just lying on his side...my boy could no longer hop...that was the end of Jack bounding down those back steps...out to the backyard.



Thanks again guys.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Nov 4, 2009)

Jack is lucky, and loved.:hearts Hugs again to you Cheryl.

Disabled girls Karla and Tamm send their love,


----------



## tonyshuman (Nov 4, 2009)

It is so sweet to hear how he grooms you. Sounds like a happy lil guy to me!


----------



## cheryl (Nov 5, 2009)

Thankyou...Jack sends his love back to your girls

Gosh Jack has never been such a lover boy before all this...i just treasure everything he gives me everyday

I couldn't take him outside last weekend as it was way to hot for him...but hopefully will be able to take him out this weekend...will take more pictures of my special little boy.

He moves himself around pretty good...not far of course...but he does move around a bit...he's just an awesome little bundle of love.


----------



## cheryl (Nov 6, 2009)

Jack wasn't interested in his pellets this morning,i went into worry mode...so i tried him on some veggies and he ate them just fine...thank goodness...i didn't want to go to work but luckily Jeremy was home from school today so he kept an eye on him for me and i told him if there is any change or anything to text or call me straight away...i did call him during my lunch break though to check on things..but everything was good.

I just got home from work not long ago and Jack will still not eat pellets...so i offered more veggies...and luckily he ate them....maybe he just doesn't feel like pellets...but if he knocked back the veggies as well..i would worry even more.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Nov 6, 2009)

Jack's being a naughty boy making you worry about him. I hope he decides to eat his pellets again. The most important part is that he is eating something. 

:hug:


----------



## tonyshuman (Nov 6, 2009)

I think Jack knows he can get away with anything and thus has decided he only wants the good stuff!


----------



## cheryl (Nov 6, 2009)

LOL...yeah i think so!...such a little bugga lol....as long as he's eating something,i'm happy.

Well there is no way Jack or the the other bunnies are going outside now,it's quite hot already and it's only 11 am.

I just came back from dropping Jeremy off at a friends house,and i'm quite glad to be back home and inside lol.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Nov 7, 2009)

Hows my Jack doing today?? Hope he's on his best behavior and eaten some pellets.


----------



## cheryl (Nov 7, 2009)

Hi Rebecca,

Jack is doing good,he's still not eating his pellets though..but is still eating his veggies and he's also eating hay...so that's good.


----------



## cheryl (Nov 11, 2009)

Got back from the vet not long ago and have just got Jack settled.

No it's nothing serious....Jack got a pampering today

I had the day of work today,so i gave the vet a call in the morning to see if he could get in to have his butt trimmed up...luckily i was able to get in,well Jack was lucky lol,i could have done it myself...with my son Jeremy's help of course...i find it easier with help though...especially with Jack...but i thought i may as well take him in,then he could have the full treatment and have a bunny bath while he was there.

I was worried about having to leave him there,cause i know how he likes to be held and how he likes to lay and everything...i know their professionals and everything...but it doesn't stop me worrying.

Anyway the nurse called at 1:30pm to say that i could pick Jack up,i picked him up around three though cause i didn't want to bring him home in the heat...goodness gracious me!..it's 40*C today!...way to hot...i wasn't going to pick him up until 6 or 7 oclock pm.....but i wanted him home lol....i put the air conditioner on,so he had a nice cool ride home...I also put a sheet over his basket.

So yeah Jack had a great pampering...the nurses all said that Jack was such a good boy,Jack might not be able to hop,but he stillgives that bunny attitude when he needs to...but he didn't give it today lol

While i was waiting for the nurse to bring Jack out,Jonathon came over..he said that Jack is looking good in himself...he also said that i'm doing a very good job with him,and he knows how stressful it can be at times..but just to keep on doing what i'm doing.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Nov 11, 2009)

That's great that Jack got some papered treatment. Well needed for sure. You are doing a wonderful job with him


----------



## SweetSassy (Nov 11, 2009)

I haven't been posting but I still read the updates on Jack. I'm glad he's still doing well. :biggrin2:


----------



## cheryl (Nov 12, 2009)

We were giving Jack his bath this evening,my son was holding him while i washed him,and Jeremy had him kinda pointed up,and then all of a sudden Jack did a wee lol...i'm going eeeekkk...point him the other way lol...while Jeremy is justlaughing...hehe..it was a Kodak moment...

Jack is doing good,i'm glad he has the other bunnies to watch over him and cuddle up to...especially while i'm at work,it's been really hot here...it's been 38*C-40*C for the last six days and it's forecast to be in the 4o*C for the next few days...what fun...i hate the heat...so theres no going out for Jack.

Jack is such a great bunny!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Nov 12, 2009)

Sounds like Jack is having a great time over there. Lots of friends to keep him company and a mother to pee on.


----------



## tonyshuman (Nov 13, 2009)

Hehe! I'm so glad you get to enjoy his company and personality, although he pees on you!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Nov 14, 2009)

:hug: I know you and Jack are in need of some.


----------



## cheryl (Nov 14, 2009)

Yeah,it was a pretty funny time,i have had bunnies wee on me before but not the way Jack did it...it was like a little fountain pointed my waylol...

Ilove this little bunny boywith all my heart,i will do anything for him,it just hurts me inside so very bad for his situation,it has since he was first diagnosed with spondylosis,it has eaten me up inside since that day,i'm not a strong person at all,i don't do very well in stressful situations like this,especially when it's something so close to my heart...i cry a lot when i'm stressed...so i have cried so much going through this with Jack....i cannot express enough how deeply sad i really am...i love Jack to pieces...i have done so much for him...spending so much time with him has really made our bond so tight.

And Rebecca,thanks for listening to me...i really do appreciate it


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm always here for you Cheryl.


----------



## JimD (Nov 15, 2009)

Sending lots of prayers and good thoughts your way!


----------



## cheryl (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks again for everything Rebecca

Thanks Jim,that is so much appreciated



Jack is such a beautiful bunny,and i guess going through this with him has been an almighty experience..we have had our ups and downs,at the moment it feels like a down time...not for Jack but for me..Jack is still doing ok...considering all things.

Going through this with Jack is something that i will never ever forget,like the anguish i went through with my Pippi as well....i have no choice but to be strong for Jack...he needs me....sometimes i just cry.

It's been ridiculously hot here the last week,summer isn't even here yet (almost though)...gosh it's going to be a long hot summer this year.



I took a few pictures of Jack tonight.....gosh i must get the other bunnies pictures up as well...i'm so bad.

I have had to put sheets down now,its to hot for Jack to lay on blankets...so i still have blankets on the bottom for extra softness and the sheets are on top...

Munching on some hay







Another one...just cause he's so gorgeous..







*smiles through tears*...I love Jack with all my heart


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Nov 15, 2009)

AHHHHH Jack is such is a handsome boy. 
Cheryl you are strong and I'm here for you.


----------



## tonyshuman (Nov 16, 2009)

Big hugs! I love those pics and we're here for you!


----------



## cheryl (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks heaps to the both of you....really...thankyou....this is not an easy thing to go through,not at all,i'm just glad i can come here with my worries and concerns and get advice.

Again i'm so thankful...you will never know just how much i really appreciate it 

:hug::hug:

Jack says thankyou also


----------



## SweetSassy (Nov 16, 2009)

AwwwWhat a sweet face!! :inlove:


----------



## cheryl (Nov 17, 2009)

Jack says thankyou..April...he sends lots of bunny love 

At this moment Jack is grooming himself...he still likes to take care of himself the best he can....he hasn't done that strange thing for a while after he has a bath either...and another strange thing is that he doesn't get terribly dirty..like poop stuck to him..only occasionally he might get a bit stuck to his leg...he still gets toeat his cecalsmost times as well...amazing bunny!

When i got home from work today..Jack didn't want anything to eat,and i'm thinking..oo oh....so i let him go for a while and tried him later...luckily he ate...whew!...he actually ate a few more pellets too.

Of course the other little piggies (bunnies)ate their food lol,i just love coming home from work and being greeted by my little fluff balls...it's like mummy...mummy..your home..lol


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Nov 17, 2009)

What a good boy you have, keeping himself clean pretty good. He know's the girls wont look at him if he's dirty, so he must keep himself clean.


----------



## MagnoliaDee (Nov 17, 2009)

Cheryl...

I haven't been on a lot lately, but when I do I always check for updates on Jack. The new pics are wonderful btw! I just want to say a special Way To Go to you for doing all you can for Jack. Everything you write, about your anxiety, fear and crying... well it rings very close to my heart. I'm the same way, and I do understand how hard this is on you... perhaps not entirely everything you're going thru with Jack... but I was feeling the same way with Jacub. And to this day I wish I had done more for him. So you're kind of my hero. 

(((MAJOR HUGS))) for the days ahead... I am glad you can treasure the time you have with him.

Sandra


----------



## cheryl (Nov 18, 2009)

Rebecca,your comment kinda made me giggle cause Jack has always been such a gentleman...i should say though that he doesn't eat them straight from the source..of course...he finds them after..like i said there has been a few times when they have been squashed on his leg,but not very often...i know he eats them cause sometimes i have just caught him,sometimes it is lying by him so i give it to him,and other times i can smell it on his breath...then i'm like 'umm Jack..no offence but i will talk to you from a distance' lol....i just love this little boy like crazy.

Sandra...You loved Jacub with all your heart,that in itself is so much already...it is a hard and emontional thing when you go through something like this or other illnesswith a beloved bunny...never thought in a million years that i would be going through something like this thoughwith one of my bunnies...and cause i'm a worrier,and i don't deal very well in stressful situations..i get all panicky when something changes in his behaviour....i still wish everyday that this never happened to him.


----------



## MagnoliaDee (Nov 18, 2009)

Cheryl...

I fully understand and appreciate that! We just want them happy and healthy... and we hurt when they hurt. Jack is a very lucky boy!!

Take care,
Sandra


----------



## cheryl (Nov 19, 2009)

*MagnoliaDee wrote: *


> We just want them happy and healthy... and we hurt when they hurt.



Exactly!....when this all happened in the beginning,i had so many sleepless nights,i don't know whatJack was feeling,but i felt everything....still do.



Jack is doing well today...just gave the bunnies some veggies...they are all happily eating now..including Jack.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Nov 26, 2009)

It's been a week and I need an update on our Jack. 

Hows his appetite? Hows the weather? Hows his ability to love you 

Just checking in.:hug:


----------



## cheryl (Nov 26, 2009)

Hey Rebecca,

Jack has been doing good...i have had no recent dramas with him..he is still so interested in his surroundings..a lot of the timeswhen he sees me coming with food he gets excited..he will move himself forward with his head held high...and he's eager to see what i have...he also knows the routine of when the bunnies get excited,he knows there is food coming,of course he knows that....he absolutely loves his veggies.

He's also eating his pellets againbut will occasionally knock them back...but i guess as long as he's eating his veggies and hay,he is fine...once or twice he has not wanted his veggies though....i try my hardest not to worry.

Sunshine was grooming him this morning,she was cleaning his eyes...i just love it when bunnies do that...

I know i told you this before,but when i'm giving him his metacam,Charlie.Josie and Sunny all fight for it lol...the others don't bother as much....so they make me feel bad cause they don't understand that it's for Jack only....so i give them each a few syringe full of water each and then they're happy lol....such silly bunnies.

The weather has been nice here the last few days..thank goodness...i know the weekend it's supposed to rain and thunder but i hope it doesn't cause i want to take Jack outside,he hasn't been out for a while.

You know Rebecca...what makes this whole situation hard is the fact that Jack still has so much love to give...this is what tears me up inside so much...the love that he shows shines through....sometimes i don't seem to see it though,but i see it more than not....i think sometimes i'm just trying to think for Jack...that might sound weird but i know what i mean lol.

I love Jack...and sometimes i'm just scared of things....don't worry i know what i mean...even if it sounds strange lol.


----------



## cheryl (Nov 26, 2009)

Oh my goodness..Jack just freaken scared me to death,

I gave the bunnies their pellets about an hour and half ago,and i put some in front of Jack and he started eating them,and then i went into the laundry to do a bit of washing before i went to bed,all of a sudden i heard a weird sound and gagging noises coming from some bunny,i quickly rushed into the room and it was Jack,i could hear this raspy noise coming from him and he was making this noise like he was trying to bring something up.....i didn't know what to do,so i called for my son Jeremy to get his basket so i could rush him to the emergency vet and i stayed with Jack...i was panicking of course and my heart was racing really fast cause i was worried and i didn't know what to do...the raspy noise was very loud in his chest and he gagged a few more times....all the time i was telling him i think i'm gonna have to say good bye,and i will do what's best for him..i'm not going to make his life miserable in any way.

All of a sudden he stopped making that gaging noise and the raspy noise went away as well...Jeremy had already got his basket ready..but Jack seemed fine and actually ate a tiny bit of endive...i knew for him to eat that he must be ok..but it was only a tiny bit.

I don't know if he was choking or it was something else....he seems ok now...but it's 11:30pm and i'm worried to go to sleep in case something happens...i have to get up and go to work tomorrow...but Jack is my main concern right now.

First time i ever heard such a noise like that...it happened in the matter of about 5 mins..if that...but seemed like a lot longer.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Nov 26, 2009)

Hey Cheryl,

That's great to hear that Jack is doing very good and that Sunshine is keeping him clean. I remember when Monsters would clean Fluffy's eyes and ears it was so cute. I think I have a video of her very involved in cleaning his ears.

Metacam is a yummy med and everyone still wants some. Maybe you tell them why he gets it they'll leave yah alone. I guess they aren't that smart if they accept water. LOL

I found a recent thread about bunny's choking take a look. I don't know how scary that would be, but I can imagine how scary it is and not know what to do.

Give Jacks some nose rubs for me.


----------



## cheryl (Nov 26, 2009)

Thanks Rebecca,

It's 4:30 in the morning here and i just got up to check on Jack....he is fine,like nothing happened...the raspy noise that he was making last night sounded like a bad chest cold,like when you need to cough real bad,maybe he just ate his pellets a bit to fast...but he's ok now.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Nov 26, 2009)

Dont scare me like this posting early in the morning. I thought maybe something had happened to Jack. 
Good to hear he's still ok.


----------



## cheryl (Nov 26, 2009)

Sorry bout that,i know..i don't usually post in the morning,usually getting ready for workand i'm not usually up until 5-5:30am...i was kinda worried to check on him myself,i gave him a few pellets and the others of course lol...he's eating just fine....anyway he ate more veggies before i finally went to sleep last night..so i kinda knew he will be fine.....but still..that was scarey to hear that noise...

but yeah..i think he just gobbled his pellets a bit to fast...but everything is all good now.....hope i never go through that again with any of my bunnies...gee that was the first time.


----------



## SweetSassy (Nov 26, 2009)

I'm glad Jack isdoing well. Your a awesome bunny mom Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Nov 27, 2009)

Wow, Ceryl, that must have been really scary. It does sound like he was choking on something. Glad he managed to cough it up!

It also sounds like his spine is stabilizing, that seems to happen with spondylosis: The initial time, when the bone spurs are growing, is more painful. Later on, the spine stabilizes, and is less painful.

I hope Jack keeps doing well. I don't write much, but I love seeing his pictures


----------



## cheryl (Nov 27, 2009)

Thanks April and Hilde

I still can't get over what happened last night,was that raspy noise that Jack was making cause of the pellet that was stuck in his throat?,well i guess it was....i have never seen or heard animal or humanchoke ever,human i know would just make a gagging noise,like Jack was making,but that raspy noise was very,very loud...and yes i'm just so thankful that he was able to bring it up himself...oh my goodness..it just scared the crap out of me...what a scarey thing to hear and see.

He's still doing fine,he's eating just fine as well...but now after witnessing that,i'm gonna worry more about him now,gosh..worry..worry..worry.

When i first heard it,i thought something was seriously wrong...i didn't realize he was choking at first...i seriously thought last night was the night to say goodbye to my boy.

But Jack is all good now....as good as he can be anyway.


----------



## cheryl (Nov 27, 2009)

Rebecca..Jack enjoyed his nose rubs very much and says thankyou

He sends his bunny love and kisses to everyone


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Nov 29, 2009)

more kisses to your crew, :sunshine:


----------



## cheryl (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks Julie...Jack and the other bunniesall send their sweetbunny love


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Dec 30, 2009)

Cheryl it's been a month today I NEED an UPDATE on JACK leaseplease:leaseplease:leaseplease:


----------



## cheryl (Dec 31, 2009)

Hey Rebecca,

Goodness i can't believe it's been so long since i updated on Jack,

Well he's still doing good,we have had no issues with him for a while now...he's still bright and alert,he takes in all the lovings and groomings that the bunnies give him,especially Sunshine...she takes good care of him...i notice her grooming him more now than she ever used too...maybe she knows something is up with him...anyway i find it very special.

He still has so much to give..regardless of his situation...but it still doesn't stop me from feeling for him..and keep wondering...

But he gets so much attention...i take him around the house with me...so if i'm watching tv in the lounge room,i will bring him in as well...just so he's not in one spot all the time...i'm sure he likes that as well.....i haven't been able to take him outside as it's been a bit to hot and to many flies...i don't want anything to happen to him.

Another thing i was always worried about were pressure sores...but Jack has not ended up with any sores or anything...maybe cause i move him around...and he does move himself around slightly as well..i'm just glad he has not ended up with any.

He still has his daily baths,which then i apply baby nappy rash cream,just to keep his skin protected,i also putcornflour on himas well...it's funny cause when he poops they are all dusted with cornflour.

Gosh the last few days,he has seemed to be extra hungry..he always seemed to always want more....he's been eating plenty of veggies,it's like he cannot get enough...but i do know when he's had enough,cause he will just leave the rest and turn himself around.

Anyway i will have to get and take a few new pictures tomorrow of Jack on his new blankie...he got some for christmas...even though they are for all the bunnies to share..i just had Jack in mind when i bought themcause i have to change them a couple times a day.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Dec 31, 2009)

It's wonderful to know Jack is doing well. :hug: "Sunshine, she takes good care of him..." (and Cheryl too!!). Smiles on this NY Eve. With disabled sweethearts each day with them and good quality of life is ever so precious. Thanks for the update, cheryl. Cute note on the cornflower dusting upon his output. The buns touch our hearts and lives in so many ways... :hug:
Cheer to your crew ~

Will be looking for to the new blankie picture :hearts


----------



## cheryl (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks Julie...i appreciate all that :hug:

Jack sure is my special little treasure.

It's weird cause he still makes me pat him lol...i will be patting him and then i will start to give his face a little scratch and he will move his head in a way,that is demanding me to pat him on the head,and when i do that..he will stop moving his head as much...he is one clever little bunny...he still gives out the kisses.

Another thing that warms my heart is when i see him grooming another bunny,it's just cause of Jack's situation..why it's so much more special when i see him do that.

Yep i will definitely get those pictures taken tomorrow...one of his new blankies has little elephants on it lol...it's so cute.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Dec 31, 2009)

Cheryl, thanx for the update  I'm so glad Jack is still doing good and not scaring you with something. I like that Sunshine is taking care of him too


----------



## SweetSassy (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm glad Jack is doing well 



Can't wait to see pic's :bunnydance:inkbouce::bunnydance:


----------



## cheryl (Jan 1, 2010)

Yeah i'm happy he's doing well also...Jack sends his love to you both.

Here are a few pictures i took not long ago tonight...

Jack eating hay...














Jack is such a pretty little bunny...I know he wouldn't like me saying that..but he has such a sweet lovely face...he has always been such a gorgeous boy..I still wish everyday that this never happened to him though....it's terribly sad...but he is one special little boy.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jan 1, 2010)

Cheryl those are lovely photo's of Jack.


----------



## Gordon (Jan 1, 2010)

He looks very happy in this picture... 

cheryl wrote:


> Yeah i'm happy he's doing well also...Jack sends his love to you both.
> 
> Here are a few pictures i took not long ago tonight...
> 
> Jack eating hay...


----------



## cheryl (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks Rebecca 

Yeah he does look happy in that picture...he loves munching on his hay..you should see him get excited when he sees me coming with food...he's such a sweetheart.



Just thought i would post this picture of him that i forgot to post last night....i had put some cornflour on him as you can see it's on his blankie...he also has a little bit on his nose..

That's one of his new blankies..i thought i would just mention that


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm guessing he Approves of the Blankie  Jack is such an adorable guy, glad that he like his hay. He does look happy with it in his mouth


----------



## cheryl (Jan 1, 2010)

Hehe,i'm sure he does love his blankie....but then he has no choice lol..i think he loves his blue one better though lol

I remember a few years ago now,i had brought this little tent for the bunnies...it was a little kids one...actually a little girls one cause it was purple with fairies on it lol...it was the only kind they had,and i wanted it! lol

Well when i set it up for them,they checked it out and everything...but Jack just sat there for a minute and gave it a weird look lol then he dicided to just chin it,all the other bunnies were going in to check it outbut not Jack...noooo i'm sure he thought you have got to be kidding me..well i'm to manly for something like that...but i will just chin it anyway...he was so funny that day...he finally gave in much later though lol...i guess he just couldn't resist temptation lol...i have pictures of that tent with Lulu sitting by it..and everytime i see the pictures it just reminds me of Jack.

That's just a funny little memory


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jan 1, 2010)

Can we see the picture??


----------



## cheryl (Jan 1, 2010)

Yes you can,i have downloaded all my old pictures onto a cd,so i will put them back onto my laptop today and i'll post the picture later on today.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jan 1, 2010)




----------



## cheryl (Jan 1, 2010)

Ok here we go..

This is the picture of the kiddies tent with my blind girlLulu sitting beside it..

I used to put their hay in there and they loved it...Lulu used to hang out in there sitting in the hay box lol.....but boy did the bunnies love pooping in there!...i was always cleaning it.

Wish i had taken more pictures of all the bunnies with the tent now.







Oh my goodness,i hadn't looked at all those older pictures for a long time,since i put them onto a cd...and the memories!...they are back from 2005!...i have so many of Jack when he was younger..oh my what memories.

Hehe..i can still see Jack giving that tent a weird look lol


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jan 1, 2010)

I wanna see a younger handsome Jack photo's


----------



## cheryl (Jan 1, 2010)

Ok you got it..i'll post them soon


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jan 1, 2010)




----------



## Arlette (Jan 1, 2010)

Awww, Jack is looking so adorable. I'm thrilled he is doing so well. Thanks for the update. I've been away for Christmas...just got back to read the news. 

Hugs and God Bless, Arlette


----------



## cheryl (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks for the lovely comment Arlette 



Well,i seem to have misplaced a disk somewhere with my other older pictures on it,i have been looking everywhere...but don't worry i'll find it cause i have lots of cute pictures on there of Jack..

But for now this is Jack's first ever picture i took of him...i didn't have a camera when i first brought the bunnies home....so this picture was like a couple months after..

SO... JUST LOOK AT MY BABY!....hehe..i got carried away...when i find the disk i'll post more 

This picture was taken back in 2005


----------



## Pipp (Jan 2, 2010)

The Brad Pitt of bunnies! (Or maybe Taylor Lautner?) 

:adorable:


sas :love:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh my he's so sweet and innocent looking. He's filled out a bit more since 2005 I think.


----------



## cheryl (Jan 2, 2010)

I think you got that right Sas...Jack is just so darn good looking...if i do say so myself

Rebecca..i know!...he's looks so so verysweet

I remember the daywhen i went to get him desexed,the girls asked me was i showing him lol....i didn't know much about bunnies then.

I foundtwo morecute pictures of him...just look at his cute baby face!











:inlove:


----------



## cheryl (Jan 2, 2010)

Just wanted to post this picture of Jack sitting with 'part' of his family...there is Marshmallow who is looking at the camera,Cassidy,Daisy and Maggie..Jack would be around two years old here...

This picture was taken in 2006

Oh my goodness i could keep posting old pictures and take a trip down memory lane.


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 2, 2010)

OMG....gorgeous pic's :inlove: All of them.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh Cheryl I love the Photo's of Jack. He looks so young


----------



## cheryl (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks both! 

I know!...he looks so young and cute!


----------



## tonyshuman (Jan 4, 2010)

Oh those baby photos are so precious! I also love the big snuggle bunny pile! I'd love to have a bunch of bunnies that did that--they all look so happy. :inlove:


----------



## cheryl (Jan 5, 2010)

I know Claire...they are so very precious...just look how darn adorable he was when he was little 

Jack and the bunnies are munching on some watermelon just now...the one's that don't eat watermelon have some apple.



Thought i would just squeeze in one more picture from 2005..


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jan 5, 2010)

:big kiss: ahh Look at that handsome boy. Lucky Bunny's get Watermelon or Apple. 

I remember giving Watermelon to Monsters she had a red face afterwards way to cute.


----------



## cheryl (Jan 7, 2010)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote:*

I remember giving Watermelon to Monsters she had a red face afterwards way to cute. 


LOL..yeah i just love watching the bunnies eat watermelon,the juice drips down their mouth lol....haha they even lick the juice up from the plate....can't waste none


----------



## cheryl (Jan 19, 2010)

Jack is doing well...he's eating a bit of banana at the moment...which he snatched out of my hand lol.

Lately though,he has learned to roll himself over on his other side...i don't think he does it intentionally though...he doesn't seem to like that side and to me he just doesn't look comfy..so i always turn him back....he doesn't do it a lot,just sometimes...but i do know that it's good for him to have a change.

I remember when all this first happened...and i was just so terrified to even think about moving him onto his other side..i was so scared that i was gonna hurt him..i'm such a nut sometimes...i worry to much lol.

He still puts up with his butt baths....he's pretty good..but sometimes he will wriggle around....i don't really blame him though...cause i wouldn't like it either.

You know..Jack has had no bad days for such a long time now...he's been great...his appetite is still as healthy as ever.....but i do have one worry though..i'm noticing he's losing a bit of weight....i don't know if that's normal or not....

But all in all he's doing great...i treasure every day that i have with Jack...he's a special boy..always has been.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi Cheryl good to hear from you.
I happy to hear Jack isn't having anymore bad days.

About his weight loss. Same thing was happening Monsters. I switched her over to Alfalfa pellets and started to free feed her. 
So If you can you should give Jack Alfalfa pellets and try some oats. I'm sure Oat Hay would be good too.

Give Jack a kiss for me.:kiss:


----------



## cheryl (Jan 20, 2010)

Hey Rebecca,

Yeah things have been pretty good with Jack.

With the pellets,he already gets lucerne/alfalfa pellets...we call alfalfa... lucerne,they are the only kind of pellets we can get here,which sucks badly....but yeah i keep feeding him pellets all the time,veggies,some fruit,i just don't know what to do to get his weight up....he has such a healthy appetite though...so i don't know what else to do...but keep feeding him lots...he will let me know when he's had enough to eat cause he will turn away..probably thinking...for geez mum quit pushing food in front of me lol...he also has oat hay as that is all i buy cause that is the best we have here.

Did Monsters eventually put any weight back on? was ther anything else you did for her?

I came home from work not long ago and Jack was off his blanket


----------



## Butterfinger (Jan 20, 2010)

Hi Cheryl, 

Sorry to hear all this has been happening with Jack
But it sounds to me like you're giving him an absolutely wonderful quality of life!
Flame would wet himself with joy if I gave him half as much attention and worry as you give Jack, and he's spoiled enough as it is
(It cut off half my reply for some reason? Anyway, here's the rest of it)
I'm sure Jack loves you all the more for it, even with the butt-baths. In the pictures, he always looks so happy and content just to have what he's got, like he won't even recognize that he's disabled at all  I'm sure you'll have many more happy days with your sweetheart of a bun. 

I'll be thinking of you both,

~Diana


----------



## cheryl (Jan 20, 2010)

Thankyou so much Diana,i really do appreciate that...and it really means a lot to me


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jan 20, 2010)

cheryl wrote:


> Hey Rebecca,
> Did Monsters eventually put any weight back on? was ther anything else you did for her?
> 
> I came home from work not long ago and Jack was off his blanket



Cheryl,
Monsters was not able to put the weight back on 
There wasn't anything else I did for her besides feed her as much hay she wanted and her pellets.

Wow Jack was off his balnkie he's doing good moving around by himself  Or he had the other guys push him


----------



## cheryl (Jan 21, 2010)

Poor Monsters...i know how you feel...really...we just try so hard to do everything we can for our beloved pets...and it's hard.

When my Pippi had health issues due to EC..he lost a lot of weight..i tried and tried to do everything i could for him,just to try and get some weight back on..but i knew it was never gonna happen...god i miss that boy...and going through this with Jack brings back so many sad memories of Pippi..what we went through...and now Jack...

Anyway i suppose as long as Jack has a healthy appetite that is the main thing at the moment..he can eat whatever he wants...

When i came home from work yesterday and Jack was off his blankie,i was thinking he might of got a bit warm as the day ended up getting a bit hot..it wasn't mean't to be a hot day otherwise i would have put a sheet on top of his bed to lay on...

Jack still moves himself a bit..he doesn't move far...as he more or less turns himself around...but yeah i'm thinking he might of just been a bit warm that day...he's a clever boy.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jan 31, 2010)

Hows our boy doing this week?


----------



## cheryl (Jan 31, 2010)

Jack is still doing good,i have been giving him some oats and a few sunflower seeds a day..he loves them....i'm sure he knows when i'm coming with yummy's for him,i also went out and bought linseeds for him as well also known as flax seeds,but we call them linseeds,he loves them as well.

He had moved himself off his blankie again today,it's sunday here so i was home to watch him do it...he's a clever boy.

He's so cute,he loves to groom Sunshine,i always love it when bunnies groom each other..but to see Jack still want to groom another bunnymakes me go aww..it's just the sweetest thing to see.

He's just the best little bunny...always has been


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jan 31, 2010)

Cheryl that great news. Are you doing any work with him to keep him moving at all? I can send you a link of a sling Arelette did for boy to keep this legs going.


----------



## cheryl (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey Rebecca,

I have just been excersising his legs,and i will sit him on my lap and massage him all over,and just make sure he takes turns on each side,but i'm sure he favours one side better than the other...sometimes i get a bit worried cause i'm scared i'm gonna hurt him.

Well Jack hasn't been able to go outside for quite a while nowcause it has been to hot....but now the evenings are starting to get a bit cooler...or should i say just beautiful...so i took Jack outside for a while.....and oh my gosh...his eyes lit up...wide open and he just stared at his surroundings...he got to hear the chirping of the birds,the slight breeze in his fur,and best of all he got to munch on the grass...he just hogged right into it like a little bunny lawnmower...i would take some grass inside for him but i guess it's just not the same as eating it from the ground.

Oh man..to see Jack so happy brought tears to my eyes,i had to keep wiping my eyes...i was over come with emotion for Jack..because i just have this feeling...

He wasn't having anything to do with the blanket i put him on..oh no...he wanted to lay on the grass,so that's what he did.

What a truely heartfelt moment.


----------



## cheryl (Feb 1, 2010)

Gosh..i felt bad by having to bring him in,he just enjoyed himself immensley...his eyes and ears told me he was a happy lil bunny..oh man...my Jack......


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Feb 1, 2010)

Cheryl, I'm glad Jack enjoyed his time outside. Did you take an pictures??


----------



## cheryl (Feb 2, 2010)

No i didn't get pictures..but i will take him out for a little while on the weekend and i'll get new pictures then.

You should have seen him tonight...i love speaking to my bunnies in a excited voice...if you know what i mean....like when a young child has done something wonderful and it makes you happy...well i do that with my bunnies all the time,like for example i will say...Jackie you are a good boy aren't you..yes you are..ohh yes youare..i do that in that cutesy lil voice...lol..hehe that's the best way i could put it lol...Jack gets all excited and cause i'm lying on the floor with him..he will lick me like crazy....he gets a little to excited and will nip my eyebrows lol....i just love it!...I just had to share that cause it just makes my heart to all flip flops lol


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Feb 2, 2010)

Cheryl, your doing such a wonderful job over there with Jack. I wish I could come visit and see him.
I know what you mean about using the "voice" I'd do with Monsters and Fluffy.


----------



## cheryl (Feb 3, 2010)

Wouldn't that just be great...i wish i didn't live so far away.

I know i keep saying this but Jack is my little treasure trove...i just love the way he still gets excited...considering his situation.

Jack is my special little boy


----------



## SweetSassy (Feb 3, 2010)

It's great to hear Jack is doing so well! 

You take awesome care of all your bunnies :biggrin2:


----------



## cheryl (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks April 

Jack and the other bunnies give back so much more...such innocent little creatures


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Feb 26, 2010)

Hows our big boy Jack doing these days?


----------



## cheryl (Feb 27, 2010)

Hey Rebecca..

Jack is still going good...he's still loving his food...in fact i have been feeding him lots and lots of veggies and he just gobbles it all down but he's not putting any weight on at all,i have been giving him some oats as well...and another thing i'm a bit worried about as well is that he's starting to loose some fur around his tummy...other than that..he's fine.

Jack still manages to get off his blankie quite a bit...and another thing he loves doing is eating off the same plate as the other bunnies at tea time...he's just so cute....i do put pellets in front of him though...but sometimes he just likes the plate.

I cannot believe my boy will be six years old this year...it feels like yesterday i brought this little six week old baby boy home.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Feb 27, 2010)

Cheryl, Hmmm I'm not sure what else you could give Jack to help with his weight.

Jack sounds like he knows what he likes  He's still a young boy


----------



## cheryl (Feb 27, 2010)

I know..i don't know either but when i go shopping later today...the shops don't open until 11am on sundays...i'll get him some sunflower seeds.

Jack is always in my mind and i'm always watching him and everything...it's sad really cause he's still so bright and alert and gets excited over his food..it's just his body.


----------



## cheryl (Mar 3, 2010)

Well, i took Jack outside this evening for a couple of hours,i just love the way he gets so excited.

As i was sitting with Jack,i was just watching him and i noticed he has flakey bits on his skin..mites!..i'm sure he has mites...now this makes sense why he seems to be losing some fur on his tummy....i don't know why i didn't pick that up before...so i'm going to try Revolution..i have never used that on my bunnies before..so i will go to the vet tomorrow after workand ask about it..



So Jack enjoyed his time outside munching on the juicygreen grass,and basically just enjoying the beautiful breeze that was blowing.



Some pictures from this evening...












MMMMMM...
















Still as interested as ever..


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 3, 2010)

aaaaaaahhhhhhhh Jack is so Handsome in his pink towel. 
I hope you get the mites cleared up. That might be part of the reason he's lossing weight too.


----------



## cheryl (Mar 4, 2010)

Jack says thanks for the lovely comment

I have just come back from the vet...we don't have revolution or something the guy at the desk was saying....so they were checking their details on other brands of treatments that can be used on bunnies..and advocate seems the go...but they couldn't give it to me as Jack needs to be weighed and i didn't take him with me,so as soon as i finish this msg,i'm going to my sisters house to borrow her scales so i can weigh Jack,then go back to the vet tomorrow and get the stuff.


----------



## cheryl (Mar 4, 2010)

Just a short video from yesterday evening


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 4, 2010)

Cheryl thats such a sweet video of Jack happily munching the grass.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Mar 4, 2010)

Thank so much for sharing the video of your sweet Jack, Cheryl 

My bunners are very jealous of him and his huge grass salad (all they have up here is snowbanks )


----------



## cheryl (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks to both of you....you can see how happy he still is considering his situation..he is still full of life 

I just got back from the vet not long ago and i got the advocate for Jack...i haven't treated him yet as i am worried about it cause i have never treated my bunnies this way before...but i will have to do it though..i know that...then i know once i do it i won't be ble to sleep tonight cause i'll be worrying bout him..silly..i know


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Mar 5, 2010)

Happy to hear he's doing well, Cheryl. :hearts He's got a peach towel just like disabled Karla. them towel babies!

"Jack is always in my mind and i'm always watching him and everything...it's sad really cause he's still so bright and alert and gets excited over his food..it's just his body."

:inlove:

Those silly bodies!


----------



## cheryl (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi Julie,

I'm sure Jack loves his differen't coloured blankets and towels ,but he's just determined to not lay on his towel while outside,he just wants the grass..i love making him happy though..and when we go outside i always see that excitment in his big gorgeous eyes..it warms my heart


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Mar 6, 2010)

I've only had Revolution or Advantage experience, and that was applied to the shoulder area for two rescued boys with *ear* mites. Two treatments, 30 days apart. Liquid that came out in a twist-off cap tube, and applied to the skin. Skin mites... does that require a different application area?? I imagine angieluv or tonyshuman in the Infirmary will be able to specify treatment for the mites. And there's the Library section too! Do you have to be concerned about Jack eating fleas in Australia, on the grass? Do you remember when Karla got the huge tapeworm from consuming a flea? Cheryl, I'll PM you a page link of my hubby holding our second disabled girl yesterday. You might like to see that. 

Our disabled kids are very lucky to have us. I just wanna smoocherize Jack's handsome nose and cheeks in those close-up pics you posted. :bunnyheart


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Mar 6, 2010)

I love the video too! He's so cute with his wiggley cheeks and the long strands of grass gettin' schnibbled up. You made my day with his handsome-ness ~ and callin' his name. 

:sunshine:

will keep checking for updates, you're doing a great job Mom.


----------



## Maureen Las (Mar 6, 2010)

I had never heard of Advocate so looked it up ; it contains both Imidacloprid and moxidectin

http://www.medirabbit.com/Safe_medication/Anti_parasitics/safe_antiparasitic.htm

Imidacloprid is the chemical used in Advantage and is safe for rabbits. Moxidectin is listed in medi-rabbit and seems to be a treatment for rabbit mange and ear mites 

If Jack has other issues I personally would want to stick with the familar treatments for parsaites (Revolution and Advantage. )

This opinion is based soley on my lackof experience with Advocate. 


Iwill send an e-mail to Randy asking him about the safety of using Advocate but don't expect a response tonight and in the meantime I would not use this product until we are absolutely sure of its safety. ...better safe than sorry . 

Maureen


I have ordered Revolution on-line without a prescription


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 6, 2010)

Thanx for stepping out the Infirmary Maureen to help Jack


----------



## cheryl (Mar 6, 2010)

Thankyou so much for all this info...i'm lucky as i have not applied it to him yet...maybe something was holding me back..i have just been a little worried about it...oh my goodness i don't know what to do now..but i will wait until i get more info,because i need to know for sure for Jack's safety..i don't want to do anything that is going to harm him..but he does really need to be treated as soon as possible.

The advocate that i was given is for kitten's up to 4kg and i'm supposed to give Jack 0.176ml according to his weight...



Julie thanks heaps for the lovely comments and i would love to see that picture 

Also i have never really had any problems with fleas or anything before...i have only treated my bunnies for mites a long time ago but that was with ivermectrin(sp).



Thanks again you guys


----------



## cheryl (Mar 6, 2010)

*TreasuredFriend wrote: *


> Our disabled kids are very lucky to have us.


Yep for sure...never in my life i ever imagined me going through this with one of my beloved babies...as hard as it is to see him like this...i will do all i can for him for as long as he is still bright and happy


----------



## Maureen Las (Mar 6, 2010)

My first impression is that Advocate contains more thanJack would need to take care of the mites ( it kills heartworm and other worms in dogs) 

I don't know if it is unsafe but it seems to me like the least amount of unnecessary chemicals the better. 

let's hope Randy replies.


----------



## Maureen Las (Mar 6, 2010)

Hi 

Randy has never used Advocate before and also is not familar with it but says it may be safebut personally would prefer Revolution. The literature documents more adverse incidents in cats thanwith Revolution and he would be somewhat concerned if the rabbit ingested it. He said that he would check with his vets today to get their imput on it 
In the meantimeI will give you the website thatI use to order Revolution without a prescription. that, of course would mean a wait


----------



## Maureen Las (Mar 6, 2010)

http://www.petshed.com/srch-results.asp


----------



## cheryl (Mar 6, 2010)

Thanks Maureen for your help..i appreciate it very much.

The girl behind the desk looked through her information booklet on differen't brands of treatments and that's when she came across advocate which said it was ok for mange and mites as well.


----------



## Maureen Las (Mar 6, 2010)

Just read that Advocate is the same thing as Advantage Multi. I know regular Advantage is really safe but still unsure about Advantage multi. 

Does your vet have just plain Advantage for kittens ?


----------



## Maureen Las (Mar 6, 2010)

Well Randy just got back to me and his vets are not familar with Advocate. He feels that it has probably not been tested on rabbits. Randy gave more info but the gist of his e-mail suggested that it would be safer toNOTuse Advocate but to useRevolution (and his vets agree with this)

I believe the Petshed ( link I sent) is in Austalia..possibly you could order Revolution for puppies and kittens and have it sent to you express. 

Once againI would not use Advocate on Jack 

Possibly there is more info available on this antiparisitic but with a rabbit you can never be to too careful.
I have posted this question on Etherbun also but have gotten no responses yet ..probably because it is the weekend.


----------



## cheryl (Mar 6, 2010)

Thanks heaps Maureen...i definitely will not treat him with it..i will go back to the vet,maybe i will go see Dr Lee instead...but it's sunday here and the vets are closed and tomorrow is a public holiday so i will wait until tuesday then...i would rather be safe than sorry.

Thanks again


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 24, 2010)

Hey Cheryl, hows Jack? any new photo's to share


----------



## cheryl (Mar 24, 2010)

Hey Rebecca,

Jack is doing great..he really is an awesome little bunny..he still has such a huge appetite..and still has such a zest for life.....but i do get that feeling sometimesthat he wishes he could just get up and hop around..go outside and have a run around..

I did take him out the back the other evening..he always enjoys the couple of hours that we spend out there.

I do move him around the house as well..so he's not just in one spot...i know he enjoys that and it's good for him...i spend an incredible amount of time with Jack..that sometimes i wish i didn't have to go to work lol

And wow does he adore Sunshine...She's his favourite...especially when she's sitting with him and he grooms her..oh my it melts my heart everytime...and you should see when Sunny is grooming him...he will put his head up as high as he can...she cleans his eyes and everything...it's so sweet.

I'll have to get and take some new pictures of him though..don't have no new one's at the moment to post.

But yeah Jack has taught me so much

Ohh and tea time..you should see him..he gets all excited..it just stands out so very much.

It's also been great cause Jack has had absolutely no bad days....compared to in the beginning..but i guess that was just understandable...his body wasgetting used to a differen't kind of life.

But things are really good Rebecca


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 24, 2010)

Cheyrl, I'm so glad to hear Jack is still doing well. And he has a girlfriend now, lucky guy I tell yah!


----------



## cheryl (Mar 25, 2010)

Yeah he has always adored Sunshine though....

another thing i forgot to mention is about the mite treatment..i went for the ivermectin instead..i just felt more comfortable with it.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Mar 28, 2010)

Quoting: It's also been great cause Jack has had absolutely no bad days....compared to in the beginning..but i guess that was just understandable...his body wasgetting used to a differen't kind of life. - cheryl mom
 
^ :sunshine::hug: ^
hugs always to your Jack and his Sunshine

Keep that Zest!

:hearts


----------



## cheryl (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks Julie 

Jack sends his love


----------



## cheryl (May 6, 2010)

Jack has taken a turn for the worse...i think i know what i have to do


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (May 6, 2010)

*cheryl wrote: *


> Jack has taken a turn for the worse...i think i know what i have to do


Oh Cheryl, no way...:group:


----------



## cheryl (May 6, 2010)

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> *cheryl wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Jack has taken a turn for the worse...i think i know what i have to do
> ...


Yeah...*wipes tears away*


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (May 6, 2010)

*cheryl wrote: *


> *AngelnSnuffy wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *cheryl wrote: *
> ...


I'm wiping them away with you....


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (May 6, 2010)

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> *cheryl wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *AngelnSnuffy wrote: *
> ...


Please pm me if nothing else...please? I'm there.:innocent:sad::bed::banghead


----------



## cheryl (May 6, 2010)

Thanks Crystal for caring.....no matter how much i tried to prepare myself for this time..it's still the most hardest thing in the world....i love this little boy with all my heart


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (May 6, 2010)

*cheryl wrote: *


> Thanks Crystal for caring.....no matter how much i tried to prepare myself for this time..it's still the most hardest thing in the world....i love this little boy with all my heart


I care alot. I don't want to see you have to go through this...ink iris::nerves1:sad:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (May 6, 2010)

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> *cheryl wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Thanks Crystal for caring.....no matter how much i tried to prepare myself for this time..it's still the most hardest thing in the world....i love this little boy with all my heart
> ...


:bigtears:


----------



## slavetoabunny (May 6, 2010)

I'm so sorry Cheryl :hug:


----------



## jcottonl02 (May 6, 2010)

I'm so sorry Cheryl . You did everything for him, and he has had the most amazing life full of love.

My thoughts are with you both

Jen


----------



## JimD (May 6, 2010)

I'm so sorry, Cheryl 

We'll be keeping you in our thoughts and prayers.
ray:


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 6, 2010)

Your in my thought and prayer.


I am so sorryray:


----------



## cheryl (May 6, 2010)

With all my heart thankyou everyone.

For the last couple of days all Jack has wanted to do was lay on his side...i don't know why this happened all of a sudden...i would keep trying to correct him and move him around but he keeps going to the side and now he cannot move his front right legvery well....he's still eating fine though which he hasn't given up.

What do i do?..i'm so torn up at the moment...can someone tell me that i'm doing the right thing...honestly...i'm such a weak person that my heart gets in the way to much..i just need some kind of advice at the moment.

I have to try to get some sleep soon..it's almost 11 pm and i have a headache.


----------



## cheryl (May 6, 2010)

It's just after 11:30 pm now..so i'm gonna try and get some sleep.

I'm just no good in these kind of situations....i just cry.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (May 6, 2010)

*cheryl wrote: *


> no matter how much i tried to prepare myself for this time..it's still the most hardest thing in the world....i love this little boy with all my heart



Cheryl, I know what your going through here. :group:

Remember the 3 A's. Has he still got them? I went throught about a week where Monsters couldn't walk. Ilayed her up on a pillow so she was comefy. Even tho she couldn't move she was still Alert, Happy and Hungry.

The final decison for me to let her go was when she stopped eatting and went into GI-Stitas. Look into Jack's eye's he'll tell you what's best.

I'm here for you. :hug1


----------



## tonyshuman (May 6, 2010)

Huge hugs sent to you Cheryl. You're such a strong person and you give so much love and support to your bunnies. I don't know if I could do what you do on a daily basis for your crew. Use the 3 A's, and know whatever you do, Jack has had a wonderful life with you.


----------



## hln917 (May 6, 2010)

I'm so sorry Cheryl. :bunnyhug:


----------



## Pipp (May 6, 2010)

Its so hard.... :sad:



sas :tears2:


----------



## cheryl (May 7, 2010)

Thanks everyone

Jack and the other bunnies just had their tea..so Jack is now resting.

He has been having his ears up in the air for the last couple of day's...that's kinda weird as for the almost six years i have had him he has never ever done that before...i took some pictures of him with his ears like that.. i will post later...it gives him a kinda childish look.

We are going to the vet tomorrow which will be Saturday hereto assess things with Jack.



Sunshine has been grooming Jack so much lately as well..he loves Sunny so much..you can see it in his eyes when she grooms him.



ETA..making such a decision like this is such a painful thing..just having to make such a choice to end a life..just tears me up inside 


PS..someone can move this thread back if you want..Crystal is so sweet to have worried about us to have moved this thread here...it's ok now..it can go back.


----------



## tonyshuman (May 7, 2010)

Prayers for you, Jack, and the rest of the crew. I'm so glad he gets to spend happy snuggle time with Sunshine.


----------



## cheryl (May 7, 2010)

Thanks heaps Claire


----------



## cheryl (May 7, 2010)

Jack has an 11:30 am vet appointment this morning...it's only 9:30 am..so two hours.


----------



## slavetoabunny (May 7, 2010)

ray:ray:ray:ray:


----------



## hln917 (May 7, 2010)

Sending good wishes to him!


----------



## Pipp (May 7, 2010)

:goodluck :clover: ray:



sas :hug1


----------



## JimD (May 7, 2010)

ray:


----------



## TreasuredFriend (May 8, 2010)

Lots of love, and renewed sparkle


----------



## cheryl (May 8, 2010)

I got to the vet a bit early..so was lucky that Jack was able to be seen sooner..Dr Steven and myself talked about Jack..i told himJack has been biting his blankie and is right front leg was giving way which was making himstart to lean to the side..when Jack started biting his blankie a couple days ago... i knew he was starting to get frustrated 

He never stopped eating though...he loved his food sometimes he would snatch whatever i had out of my hand..just this morning i gave him a big piece of apple..he happily munched on it until it was all gone...then he would start biting his blankie again 

So i had to think soley of Jack andwith the help of Steven..Jack quietly went to sleep.

I cried so much while at the vet..and my eyes are all red sore and puffy...i will write him a tribute in RB later.

:bigtears:


----------



## tonyshuman (May 8, 2010)

I know nothing I say can make it better, but if I were there I'd give you a hug and cry with you. Thinking of you across the miles.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (May 8, 2010)

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> I know nothing I say can make it better, but if I were there I'd give you a hug and cry with you. Thinking of you across the miles.


ditto.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (May 8, 2010)

Chreyl you made the best decison for Jack. 
Binkie free you'll be missed
:hug:


----------



## JimD (May 8, 2010)

I'm so sorry 

I think you made the right decision, though.

:hug2:


----------



## slavetoabunny (May 8, 2010)

Binky free Jack. You will be missed by many. :hug:


----------



## cheryl (May 8, 2010)

Thanks everyone

It's a horrible feeling not seeing Jack in his spot....Sunshine was sitting in Jack's spot instead 

While i was at the vet and me and Steven were Talking.. the tears just fell cause i knew deep down Jack wasn't coming home with me.

I got Jack cremated...i picked out a nice little urn and i chose the colour dark blue...he should be back to me in about a week...it cost me $330

I miss taking care ofJack already



You know the weird thing was after i left the vet and got into my car i turned the car on and this song was playing...i can't remember a whole lot of it but the guy sang...i'm going to miss you..i'm all messed up inside..something...something..now i'm never going to see you again...the song was just appropriate at that time..i just sat there and cried.

I feel terribly sad


----------



## hln917 (May 8, 2010)

Cheryl, I am so sorry. I was hoping not to read this. I was praying so hard formiracle.

Binky free little boy!


----------



## jcottonl02 (May 8, 2010)

I'm so sorry Cheryl 

Jen


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (May 8, 2010)

:hug:
I know how you feel. It isn't easy letting go of those we love.


----------



## cheryl (May 8, 2010)

Thanks you guys

I feel evenworse now that it's morning..it's almost 5:45am..and i quickly remembered Jack is not here 

I will write his tribute sometime today

All i want to do is just be able to hold him close to me again

It's mothers day today...yet it's just a very sad day for me

:bigtears:


----------



## Maureen Las (May 8, 2010)

I am so very sorry, Cheryl; I_also think that you made the right decision._

_It is so very hard when you are used to caring for him and then he is gone. I feel that way about Beau. _

_Many hugs... things will get better for you over time _

_Maureen_


----------



## pla725 (May 8, 2010)

Oh no. I just saw this. I'm so sorry. You did everything you could to make him happy and comfortable.


----------



## Pipp (May 8, 2010)

:sad:


----------



## cirrustwi (May 9, 2010)

I'm so sorry. I actually just read most of this thread. What a fighter you had on your hands. I bet he's doing some great bunny binkies right now.

Jen


----------



## cheryl (May 9, 2010)

Thankyou,

Having a disabled bunny was the hardest thing in the world...my time was revolved around Jack by taking care of him...i miss that already...it had made our bond so strong..then to just let go of all that is mighty hard and very tearful.

I wrote a tribute for Jack in the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (May 9, 2010)

~ Beautiful tribute. :hearts


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (May 9, 2010)

You are a wonderful person. Thank Goodness there are people like you. Jack thanks you, so does Pippi and all the buns.

Happy Mother's Day!! (I know this is a day late for you.)

:big kiss::hug:


----------



## cheryl (May 9, 2010)

Thanks heaps Crystal...my bunnies are my everything...and yeah eight months of heartache with Pippi as well...my boys.

From deep in my broken heart thanks again everyone.


----------

